# Bluestar Telephone Kit - Installation Instructions



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

I am starting this thread to de-clutter the "Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module" discussion thread that was compiled during the development and testing phase of a VW Bluestar solution for Phaetons. Several Phaeton owners have indicated the narrative in this development/testing thread is somewhat hard to follow.

This thread will contain up-to-date step-by-step instructions for removing your button control module to send for mods, and instructions for migrating the wire terminals from the old VW OnStar harness to the new Bluestar connectors. Those who have experienced installations are welcome/invited to chime in to make everyone's future experiences that much more informed.

All the best,

Keith

_*A postscript from Michael: * Here is a link to the original discussion that Keith refers to above: _Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module. _To avoid fragmentation of discussion of this topic, I've locked that original thread up._


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Removing the overhead console buttons to send for controller board mods*

The following instructions illustrate the removal of the controller button module from the overhead console that needs to be sent for mods. I will update/append these as I receive feedback/photos from Phaeton owners who have completed their controller button module removal. 



The target:











Insert credit card or trim tool into the seam on the leading edge (towards front of car) of the passenger side overhead lamp, gently pry the lamp lens from its frame. It should take very little effort to pop it out, so be ready to catch it. If it is sticking or proving difficult to remove with a plastic tool, don't force it. Try the driver's side lens instead (be very careful to support driver's side lens once it pops loose, the OnStar mic is within and is attached with very small wires, see photo in step 5 for reference.) If that side comes out easily, then you should be able to use your fingers from the side to dislodge the button control module without further use of pry tools. Refer to the photos from Victor R to see the tab and spring lock in detail that you are attempting to slip past.












_Victor R's view of spring lock that secures notched plastic tab._










_Victor R's view of notched plastic tab (repaired) that fits in spring lock._









_More on Victor R's tab repair can be found in this post in development/testing thread._


View of overhead with passenger side lens removed. Repeat the process on the driver's side lens, only this time be very careful as it contains the OnStar mic, which is connected by two very thin wires.











With the both lenses removed, grasp the OnStar button module firmly and pull the leading edge down. It will come out fairly easily.

[Photo needed]


View showing the driver's side lens removed and the small wires attached to the mic (and the OnStar module hanging from the wire harness):











The connector plug to the OnStar unit is secured in a nook in the white tray that backs the light modules. To disconnect the OnStar module harness, you have to slide the connector from right to left (passenger to driver). I used large flat blade screwdriver to firmly nudge it out of its cradle/lock.











View of the connected now moved from it's cradle/lock and now loose in the larger opening:











Pull the connector plug down gently but firmly until the connector separates. There is actually a clip lock on the connector, but it is easily overcome with a little bit of pull:












NOTE: Eugene Berger reported that his connector was proving difficult to detach even with a firm pull. I took a couple of close-ups of both ends of the union so you can see what you are dealing with. Here is the reclusive male end:











And here is the female end once detached:











The little tabs on the sides of the male connector snap into the holes in the sides of the female connector. If the plug is proving troublesome to remove, you may need to depress these tabs on either side with pointed tools/flat toothpicks before trying again. You can probably wedge the toothpicks in sideways to give clearance for the tab when you pull. Else you might have to have a helper tug on the button module cable while you hold the tabs in on either side of the male connector.

At any rate, the tabs are notched such that they will self-clear the holes with sufficient enough pull. On the catching end, they are sloped/wedged such that even if not depressed, they will clear themselves. Perhaps a little targeted shot of WD-40 (masking off all the headliner around the opening would be a good idea) will allow you to coax it out without undue stress or uncomfortable force application.


View of the now disconnected male end of the connector in the larger opening:











Pack up the module with bubble wrap or some other padding to keep it from wearing edges and or corners during shipping in a USPS Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box and then email me at keith at keithbloom dot com for shipping information and to give me your email address so I can send you a Paypal invoice.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Wire terminal migration instructions*

*UPDATED 12/11/2011*

I have uploaded a PDF version of the most up-to-date (r2) wire migration instructions *here*.

As I update and add more photos and feedback, I will note the revision number above and replace this current file with updated one.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Keith, and congratulations for your achievement.

There is still a question to which I did not find a clear answer: do you think ROW cars could benefit from your work (cars did not have an on-star preparation and cell phone frequencies may be different ?)

If there is a chance it were compatible, you could certainly count me on the list of interested buyers.

P.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Zaphh said:


> There is still a question to which I did not find a clear answer: do you think ROW cars could benefit from your work (cars did not have an on-star preparation and cell phone frequencies may be different ?)


The advantage of this solution over any other Bluetooth kit, e.g. Parrot, Motorola, etc., it that it uses the already installed OnStar peripherals (mic, harness, button controller) with little invasive tinkering. If the OnStar peripherals are not present, it may be possible to use this kit and connect through cell phone prep harness if it is present in equipment shelf. I expect the steering wheel/HU phone controller buttons in 2005+ Phaetons use CAN-BUS for signal relays, so a wired controller button module would be needed to use Bluestar. For the sake of conversation, I will offer that I am working on a discreet blister button array that can be used by non-OnStar equipped VWs to leverage Bluestar module, but I have only just started designing a prototype.

More to follow on that subject (discreet wired button array option) when I can report progress.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

What do you need the button for ?


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*broken clip*

I also had the same problem as Victor. I broke the clip on the passenger side light lens. Maybe I was too aggressive with the credit card removal tool. Gorilla two part epoxy saved the day.

I'm anxiously waiting on a return package from Keith with the new unit and modified controller.

Regards...Bob


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Zaphh said:


> What do you need the button for ?


The OnStar system used an array of three buttons to control the communications module, therefore the Bluestar uses the same three button array, with some modifications, to control call initiation, transfer, muting, redial functions, etc.

To create a Bluestar version for non-OnStar equipped Phaetons, I would have to supply a button controller with the three buttons to mimic the OnStar controller. Furthermore, a status light is a part of the OnStar button controller, and so I would have to create that too, though I think that would work better installed with mic in overhead dome light. The button controller I would envision would be a blister-type array of tactile, low-profile momentary switches that could be mounted discreetly directly on a surface, e.g. just over the passenger-side edge of the center console, where your fingers could easily reach and align with the three buttons in a natural driving position, but would mostly out of sight for the driver and diminutive to the passenger. If fabricated with a flexible plastic cover, the whole unit could be sprayed in color-coordinating soft-touch coating to match the autos interior trim exactly.

That's sort of where I am going with the button controller for non-OnStar equipped VWs.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

sachverhalte said:


> I also had the same problem as Victor. I broke the clip on the passenger side light lens. Maybe I was too aggressive with the credit card removal tool. Gorilla two part epoxy saved the day.


Frankly guys, I am not sure at all if you can fault yourself for this. Surely there is not magic VAG trim tool that can do this any less aggressively than a stiff credit card, spreading the force over the length of the seam to work that notch past the spring clip. It very well be that it is a (gasp!) somewhat flawed design inasmuch as it takes more force to overcome the spring clip than it apparently takes to break the tab.

Sorry you have had some troubles, but I am happy to hear that Gorilla Glue or plastic epoxy are a quick fix.

:wave:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Keith, are you any closer to implementing the A2DP interface?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*A2DP work in progress...*



invisiblewave said:


> Keith, are you any closer to implementing the A2DP interface?


*REVISED/EDITED 12/09/2011:* I am working with Costar on this profile actively. My initial response was less enlightened. A2DP may be much sooner than I initially posted here yesterday. More when I can elaborate.

I am still turning around button controller mods same day or next day when received on weekdays. Saturday receipts will be mailed out the Monday after.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*NTSB seeks ban on cell phone use while driving, even hands-free*

[excerpted from the article by Bloomberg News Service 13 December 2011]

The U.S. National Transportation Safety Board recommended a ban on driver use of portable electronic devices like mobile phones and smartphones, including hands-free use, citing crashes caused by distracted drivers.

Systems built into cars, like General Motors Co.’s OnStar, and global positioning systems wouldn’t be affected by the ban, said Kelly Nantel, an NTSB spokeswoman.

:laugh:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That report was such a load of BS! The 19 year old driving had only had 5 hours' sleep for the previous 3 nights, and both bus drivers managed to plough into the back of the accident without apparently being distracted by a phone, yet the recommendation is to ban all use of electronics??? 

Anyway, what are you doing perusing internet news stories when you're supposed to be working on the A2DP interface??


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

invisiblewave said:


> Anyway, what are you doing perusing internet news stories when you're supposed to be working on the A2DP interface??


Didn't have to peruse anything, it was all over NPR radio news reports during drive time this afternoon...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Portables already banned in UK, unless they are attached to the vehicle.

I even had some busy-body shaking their fist at me while I was sitting in the car parked outside in the street while I was using a mobile phone.

The Phaeton has over 100 push-buttons available to the driver, but I couldn't find the missile launcher button at that exact moment. Must read the Hidden Features thread again. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That busy-body thing is one thing about the UK that I DON'T miss! It's not completely absent in the US, but almost.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

keithwbloom said:


> Didn't have to peruse anything, it was all over NPR radio news reports during drive time this afternoon...


That report was such BS. The only reason Big Brother is using that particular accident as justification to nose in is because there were kids involved.... even though the killer was the school bus, completely unrelated to the poor text-messaging sap who got killed by the school bus.

The Feds and their media enablers wanna make you "think of the children". :facepalm:


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Bluestar Installation Success*

Hi Keith,

Just a note to say thanks. The Bluestar installation went well. 

I had a few minor blunders:
- broke the retaining clip on the overhead light lens, but a bit of epoxy fixed it.
- broke a few retaining tabs on the pin connectors while trying to flare then, but they seated properly and worked anyway.

A few suggestions for the installation instructions:
- It is not clear that the old OnStar module can be discarded.
- It is not clear what to do with the remaining connector, wires, and antennae. I just left them in place.
- Mic gain adjustment procedure could be clearer

I drive one of the world's most sophisticated automobiles, but the Nav system and bluetooth hands-free phone capabilities were better in my $200 Garmin GPS unit suctioned to the windshield. Now 1/2 of this issue is solved. 

Although my aging Phaeton is becoming a bit of masochist's obsession, I do love her so. 

Bob


----------



## hanbury21 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Installation done!*

Hi Keith

The unit is in the car. I was pretty nervous, but I got it done over a period of about 90 minutes, doing my best to double check every step as I went along. I don't understand what most of the wires do, but I read the online instructions through a couple of times before I started, then followed them exactly as they were written and it all went fine.

I was a bit unsure where to secure the new Bluestar unit after I attached it to the car. At the moment it's just wedged in place.

I was also unsure what I was supposed to do with the disconnected end of the original blue cable that went into the Onstar unit under the rear shelf. I'm going to tape it up and leave it wedged where it won't move.

Finally, when I came to reinstall the Onstar button unit, I had a few problems getting the connector back down from the area above the lights, but I got there eventually with the help of some long nosed pliers.

The actual operation of the unit seems to be fine. I've got the phone volume, and the telematics volume of the Phaeton turned up full and the volume is acceptable, but I understand that you are working on an upgrade that will allow for higher volume, so I look forward to installing that in due course.

I had someone call me from the car while I was in the house, and the voice from the car was perfectly understandable...perhaps a little loud. I looked at the instructions on your quick start sheet for turning the microphone volume down, but couldn't fully understand the process. Maybe the microphone is loud because I've got the telematics turned up full? 

All in all - I'm delighted. What you've achieved is excellent and I admire your vision and ability to be able to spot that the useless Onstar module could be reinvented in VW's even though the original Bluestar solution was for GM units. Great work.

Steve


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

*My install*

I installed this system on both of my cars today. Forum member johnt26 came to help which was invaluable and much appreciated. (Thanks again, John!)

I thought I would share learnings here.

First, climbing into the trunk to get at the Onstar controller is a young (and agile) man's game.









The screws are overhead and it really helped to have John's compact powertool.









The screws are concealed by felt/tacking but are Torx 20 as noted.









The covering is actually pretty cool. Just another refinement of the Phaeton. 









There are 9 screws, not seven:









*EDIT: All 5 screws on the aft part of the lid are small screws, including the corner screws. The two long screws go about halfway between the hinge and the aft part of the lid on the sides. There are two middle screws in the raised portion of the lid. These also are short, though it may seem that these should be where the long ones go.* (Thanks, johnt26)








(By the way, the scratches seen here are not obvious under normal light; the flash really highlights this. They likely happened when my trunk wire harness was repaired. {Under warranty .})

We were in for a little shock when we dropped the lid and found this:









Nothing like the pictures we had seen! I confess to having some not so nice thoughts at that time, with unspoken expletives filling my mind. The idea came up that perhaps this reflects differences between the V8 and a W12. In any event, we moved on...

The remaining pictures I took are of this install. When we did the second car, though, much to our surprise we found this:









Just like Keith's pictures in the instructions! So why the difference? Both cars are W12's. 

A close up of the OnStar module in the first car we did reveals this:









It turns out that the car we did first has the factory phone kit. On 11/8/2011 remrem posted 



> As I've mentioned in other posts, I have one of the few NAR Phaetons that came with the factory phone kit. Although it's been a great convenience, it requires its own phone with its own number, and I would be very happy to get rid of it, and instead install this new system and have everything running through my smart phone. However, I'm wondering if my car is wired differently than other Phaetons because of the factory phone kit, and if so, will it be compatible?
> 
> Best regards,
> Ron M


I can now confirm that this Costar system indeed works in cars with such a phone kit. *This post* discusses the components of that kit. Note the two components: Interface Box (Telephone Control Module J412) 3D0 035 729 (retail $452.81) and Diversity Box (Telematics Switch-over Module J758) 03D0 035 538 (retail $229.33) and compare the part numbers with my picture. (I am willing to make a deal for those if anyone is interested. :laugh

In any event, the remaining pictures of the install I took were of this car - it was getting late when we did the second one and I didn't want to slow things down, so everyone please keep this in mind.

The module removal also requires a Torx 20 driver.









The OnStar box comes out easily. (We rotated the telephone control module out of the way.)









Note that there is a tab on the 42 pin connector Keith references in step 6. Depressing this makes it slide off readily.









The pin swap is harder than it looks. It would be easy on a work bench with good lighting but is a pain within the closed space of the trunk. Also, the connectors and pins are small indeed; the pictures of the install Keith made really blew things up. The numbers embossed on the connectors especially take young eyes to see. (Fortunately, my son is 22.)









We had to tunnel the CoStar plugs underneath the existing telematics switch-over module, a step most won't need. I mention it only because we had attached the unit first to test it before closing up, and the Costar box didn't fit underneath the switch-over module. That is when we discovered just how tight the connection to the Costar box was and it was a real #%&%! to disconnect again.









We used a Velcro fastener with an adhesive back to affix the CoStar box:









Here is the unit mounted before we closed up again. We did not need to do anything with the wires we unplugged from the Onstar box because the integrated phone kit components hold everthing in place. In the other car with an install that would be more typical for everyone else, we used additional Velcro fasteners to hold the wires snugly in place.









We noticed one additional thing I want to mention. When reattaching the Onstar control module on the overhead panel inside the car, in one car the wires dropped down revealing a piece of foam holding things in pace within the overhead compartment - likely to keep this from rattling. 








(By the way, our European members may recognize Obelix hanging from my mirror.)

Here's a close-up of the connection and the foam.









If I had to do this install again, I would consider pulling the cord out as shown and then unplugging the module with it in that position. Our experience with unplugging it as documented in the thread proved to be difficult and challenging, as others have also noted. It was somewhat tricky to stuff the foam, wire, and connector back in, but much less nerve-racking than trying to disconnect the plug in place, yanking on the wires in the process.

All said and done, total time was about three and a half hours to install everything, both in the trunk and in the overhead console, for both of the cars together. Two and a half hours for the first car (but this included time for taking pictures also), one hour for the second. This includes testing and playing with the system also.

We tested everything and the system works as advertised. As others have noted, the volume could be louder, but by maximizing the volume on the Costar unit and then also cranking up the volume on the steering wheel controls, things became quite satisfactory. (By the way, I have the same Costar units in two GM cars and similar considerations as to volume apply in those.) 

Also, to reiterate what others have said, the rotary volume knob on the center console does not change the Costar volume. Moreover, when using the steering wheel buttons to increase the volume further on the Costar unit, this is entirely independent of other volume settings. Turning this up high when the bluetooth connection is active does not change the volume for the radio/CD or NAV functions.

All in all, I am very pleased with the functionality.

Keith, thanks a million!

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Victor R said:


> Last edited by Victor R; Yesterday at 08:03 PM. Reason: compulsively needed to fix typos


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great write-up Victor!

It's always fun having a mini GTG with Phaeton Pholks!

It was a great learning experience for me, now when I'm ready complete this upgrade it will be a bit easier knowing what I'm up against.

Keith, when did you say the Bluetooth music streaming will be available?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

johnt26 said:


> Keith, when did you say the Bluetooth music streaming will be available?


I just received all my A2DP mod components from Mouser today (and enough to mod about 124 additional Bluestars.) Going to get my Bluestar A2DP-ready over the weekend and then I'm just awaiting a software flash from Costar to turn on power to the A2DP amplifier.










At the same time, I'll also be prototyping the amplified voice audio circuit to remedy the low line-level out issue that has been reported by many.

I will report on any and all progress to let you know how things are going.

Happy holidays everyone!

:snowcool:


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Music Streaming*

I'm ready to order a prototype when it's ready!


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I still need to remove my OnStar buttons and send it to Keith. I would love to get the A2DP update.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

johnt26 said:


> I'm ready to order a prototype when it's ready!


+1


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

The A2DP hardware mods are set, I have the parts and am shipping new Bluestars with them starting the third week in January. Still awaiting a software switch to turn power on to A2DP amp.

Those with Bluestars already will be able to send them back for hardware mods for cost of parts and return shipping, about $20.

Also in the works is a voice audio line-out op-amp sub board to increase the default line-level to a usable volume and reduce amplified background noise/static.

New A2DP-enabled, line-out amplified Bluestars will probably be ready the week of the 28th. Early orders get first units. Expected price will be $329, including shipping.

:snowcool:


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Keith,

So I need to send you only the bluestar unit, not the old onstar unit that you modified? correct?

Dennis


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*The Review, after 30 days since installation*

Some feedback on my install:

1. Turns out that removing the whole overhead panel is exceedingly easy and there is no need to remove the rearview mirror, FAQ notwithstanding. I had to do this because the car's female jack where the modified keypad plugs in retracted into the cavity and I just did not have the patience to fish it out after 15 mins of trying to do so. Recommended also for unplugging the darned plug so you can send your keypad to Keith for voltage modification.

2. I can emphatically assert that if you play with the Bluestar unit's settings via USB cable, the Bluestar does remember such settings across starts and across time off. My car was parked unused for three weeks from Dec 19th to Jan 6th and just today I confirmed my settings Volume +11, line out gain +24, mic gain +0 are still there since Dec 10th or thereabouts.

2.1 The above only makes perfect sense, insofar as the Bluestar does have a 3.2V battery inside, of which the USB connection will provide its curiously varying voltage within 1 second intervals! By the way, I do not recall seeing instructions on how to replace this battery, and this concerns me in the long run.

3. I wasn't able to understand how to create or import ringtones, and can further report that the one ringtone preexisting on the Bluestar does not work:
3.a) Does not work at all when the Play button is depressed
3.b) Does not work over the car's speakers when someone calls you
Fortunately, the iPhone still rings loud and clear, plus the Phaeton progressively and elegantly turns down to zero any music source currently playing (except Nav audio prompts) upon phone rings.









4. Quality with my settings leaves quite a bit to be desired. With the volume control for phone at max (and which is separate from Nav audio prompts and from radio, etc volume), caller volume is still too low, and my counterparties say I sound like I am speaking from the bottom of a barrel.

4.1 Simple conversations can be had OK, but I would not hold a conference call with this system _with my current settings_ under any circumstances. By way of contrast, I have had quite a few conference calls with the Parrot Mki9200 on our Touareg, because of its superb mic and audio quality.

5. The software version on my Bluestar is completely different and seems to follow a difference sequence from that of the software versions available on the Costar website, and which are: ver. 0201, 0215, 0422, 0614, 812, 0904, 0927, 1028. 11-0401. I am therefore a bit puzzled.

Also, without knowing whether my software version is up to date/certified I would be *deathly afraid* to try and use the COSTAR DSP Programming Utility - ver. 1.0 (DSP upgrade for improved echo and noise cancellation). Don't want to brick my Bluestar.

6. People wanting to install their Bluestar module and have easy access on a temporary basis to the diagnostic/update software can easily remove their ski bag from their trunk passthru and leave an USB cable dangling, like so:









7. There are quite a few bits of functionality available for those interested in learning the key combos available with all three OnStar keys in the car's ceiling. I'll say that learning to use the white dot button for starting a call with Siri ("call my wife") and for ending calls is plenty easy and enough for light phone users such as myself. Or just start/end the call from the phone; but I recommend be safe and use one button. Knowing that depressing the OnStar button while on a call transfers the call to the handset is also useful.

8. All in all, I heartily recommend this mod for all 2004/2005 North America Phaetons. This was my sole car without Bluetooth and this was beginning to irritate me from a safety standpoint. Keep your OEM look, *get a Bluestar while these things are still available*.

The only thing better than this would be for someone to figure out what exact components and how to do a factory phone prep, like jkuisma did for the heated steering wheel. But I don't think anyone ever did.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Some non-flashed Bluestars escaped the factory*

Itzmann,

Flash/update your bluestar with the 11-0405 update. It should solve many of your reported issues. I only became aware last week that at least one other Bluestar had been shipped to me with an outdated firmware version, and it was a brick from the start. So I have since tested my entire inventory and will test and update any that I receive in the future to 11-0405, which works as designed and reported. It should definitely add a couple of ringtones too, and if you want to program you own ringtones, instructions on how are downloadable from the CoStar website. 

On the sound quality issue, when you have updated to 11-0405, then reduce your mic gain -12dB or -18dB to see if it helps. The sound cancelling program will be more effective and your voice quality on the other end should be noticeably better. ON the matter of the sound level in the car with the output gain set to max, I am working up an op-amp sub board to piggyback on the BlueSTAR PCB to fix this problem—the parts should be on my bench when I get back from my travel this week, and I hope to report success after the weekend. Retrofits will begin as soon as I can get PCBs made with the working circuit pattern. For existing owners, I will also be applying the A2DP upgraded circuit components to prep for A2DP amplifier software switch. To answer Dennis' question, you need only send me the BlueSTAR module itself, I do not need the button controller again to complete the mods.

On the subject of the battery—the BlueSTAR does not have an internal battery, the level you are seeing is the battery in your paired phone.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Just the BlueSTAR unit, Dennis. Retrofits will begin as soon as I can get PCBs with a working circuit design. Testing of circuit design begins this coming weekend.

:snowcool:


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Poor outbound voice quality*

Hi All-

I'm relatively pleased with the performance of the BlueStar unit. When I set the speaker volume to maximum, the sound is sufficient. Of course, a more amplified signal would be nice to have.

I'm receiving several complaints about the quality of my outgoing voice, sounding like I'm "digitized" or that "I sound like I'm speaking from the bottom of a barrel". I tried to set the microphone gain at the low, medium, and high end of the 13-step range using the Onstar controls with little improvement. FYI...I'm linking to a Blackberry Torch. Are there any further adjustments to be made using the PC software? I received my unit from Keith just about a month ago. Could it have an old version of firmware on it?

Thanks...Bob


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

As I cycle everyone's BlueSTARs through the line-out op-amp mod and A2DP circuit prep, I will be sure they are all flashed with latest DSP and firmware versions. It seems now that two have been found that are older firmware versions (current is 11-0405 or newer). And the really old firmware versions are certainly going to be lacking current DSP. Sorry about this guys, I know now that I have to check them all as they come through.

Will be op-amp circuit bread boarding tomorrow!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> It seems now that two have been found that are older firmware versions (current is 11-0405 or newer).


Keith, 

The newest software that Costar has available for download on their *webite* seems to be 11-0401.

Do you have an "insider's" access to 11-0405?

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Victor R said:


> Do you have an "insider's" access to 11-0405?


Actually, I have "insider's" access to 11-1005. Here's a link.

:snowcool:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Excellent!

Thanks, Keith.

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Low default line out volume level FIXED.*

I am so pleased to let everyone know that the low default line out volume level is FIXED. I just installed the newly modded BlueSTAR, replete with the A2DP circuit upgrades and the voice out op-amp bridge in my Passat and I had to return the BlueSTAR volume setting to 5 and turn the phone volume setting on my head unit down to about 25% of max level, and the volume of my caller was still louder than the previous unamplified line out with everything available maxed to 100% (BlueSTAR volume, phone mode volume and output gain).

So get ready to live without bluetooth again in your Phaetons for a week upcoming so you can send your unit back to me for the additional hardware mods. At the same time I add the voice out op-amp bridge, I will also upgrade the A2DP circuit to prepare it for quality music reproduction, upping the capacitance on the four stereo channels and increasing the resistor values to better handle the low frequency ranges in music. Once Chris has completed the A2DP control interface, we will get the software upgrade and be the first BlueSTARs to have the feature enabled. For the curious, the BlueGiga chip in the BlueSTAR can maintain more than one active connection—up to 3 or 4 I think, e.g. your phone and your iPod, or your phone and your iPad, or your phone and your wife's phone and your child'd iPod. The control interface needs to be modified to allow a user to switch between sources using the three button OnStar keypad. It is easy enough to set the phone to override all when a call comes in, but the trick is how do you pair your phone and your iPod, and then choose to listen to a playlist on your iPod? So when that is solved, it will be a software flash using Costar Programming Utility. 

Lastly, when everyone's unit comes through, I am going to confirm the DSP program is up to date and then flash the unit with firmware version 12-0117, released yesterday, just for us, to enable the voice out op-amp.

:snowcool:


----------



## jkingdoc (Apr 3, 2010)

*I Think I'm in love!!!*

OMG - I didn't even get to rant and rave over the unit I have and already you've improved on it? How much do we (my Phaeton and I) love you!?!?! 
Thankfully, 
Johnny

PS..I've probably bragged more about Keith (My own resident Nerdy Genius :laugh: (lovingly)) than the unit!! But seriously, this has breathed new life into my riding experience, and those guys out there that know me know I use my Phaeton over my other cars or bikes!!!
I'M IN LOVE!!! 
THANKS KEITH!!!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

I have to say, it _really_ is great to have hands-free conversations in the Phaeton. The cabin is so quiet that even with the low volume problem, conversations are fine in a host of environments except highway speed.

I must have driven the P more in the last week and a half than in the whole last quarter of 2011.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*A2DP connection is sooooo close!*

Of course then there will be the problem of tackling the source switch mechanics from A2DP audio to CD changer on the head unit harness, but Victor R approached me about a related issue a few months ago and I've been cooking up some clean, nearly invisible solutions. Not to worry! 

:snowcool:


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm ready to jump in if I can help with the quest in anyway! 

Keith, should I order now?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*It's ALIVE!*

Heard it with my own ears. The A2DP out on my BlueSTAR finally works. I was able to listen to Pandora Radio from my iPhone through the 3.5mm audio jack. I am going to run a few sound quality checks later today, but the heavy lifting is done. 

I am also going to run some real-life scenarios with Dave Passmore (local Phaeton owner) when he comes to upgrade his BlueSTAR to rev 2. I am going to check the audio source signal switching to make sure the phone overrides the streaming A2DP audio when a call is placed or received. I am going to also test to see if a second paired appliance using the A2DP input will be able to playback, e.g. an iPod/iPad paired while your smartphone is paired for phone functions. In theory, this should work because the phone audio signal has priority. 

Control of streaming programming will initially be limited to the touch controls of your A2DP source (iPhone, iPod, iPad, etc.), however if you have an iPhone 4S paired, I expect Siri will be able to call up your playlists by request. ;-)


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in awe.:beer:


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

invisiblewave said:


> I'm in awe.:beer:


 Awe, you're too kind. Ready to jump in the mix? ;-)


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you saying A2DP is ready? I'm a bit confused as to exactly where you're up to with it all, and I hate visible wiring!


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*A2DP is good to go!*

*Yes, A2DP is working now.* And I completed some wide ranging sound quality tests this afternoon, listening to some _Mozart piano concertos_, some _Marilyn Manson_, some _Annie Lennox_ and some _Flo Rida_. I listened using various stations on my Pandora Radio iPhone App. All genres reproduced beautifully when the phone volume was set to peak volume as well as at mid volume. Keep in mind the A2DP signal is going to be further amplified by your head unit, so I was listening primarily for reproduction quality and line noise. I am very pleased to report the former was excellent and the latter was non-existent. 

And I tested multiple units, a few from inventory and one from an upgrade return... Congratulations Itzmann—your BlueSTAR rev2 with A2DP enabled is good to go and I'll be dropping it in the post tomorrow! 

So those who have been fence-sitting, it's time for you to stretch your legs. ;-) 

To get yours, PM or email me with your email address. My email is keith at keithbloom dot com. 

:snowcool:


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Wonderful ! 

Now that things are sorted out for NAR vehicles, how could this bluestar device that allows to pair cell phones using bluetooth be adapted to ROW vehicles ? 

If I am only missing the bluestar buttons, I could maybe buy the overhead bluestar thing from a scrapeyard in the US ? 

But would this interface with ROW vehicles (mine was manufactured in May 2004). 

P.


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Upgrade blows me away!! Beyond my expectations. The A2DP is an absolute bonus!!*

Bluestar addition and upgrade on volume are terrific. When I called my wife on my linked cell phone and asked "How do I sound?" she said "You sound normal" - That's a rare response but I won't pursue that! Hoping to find time to try out the A2DP and the iPhone 4S. 
I recommend this product! Thanks again to Keith! 
Daves 
Lenexa, KS


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Zaphh said:


> If I am only missing the bluestar buttons, I could maybe buy the overhead bluestar thing from a scrapeyard in the US ?
> 
> But would this interface with ROW vehicles (mine was manufactured in May 2004).


 It is a little more than that, but not impossible if there is a will and you are not bashful about getting behind your head unit in your dash. 

The OnStar Telematics units in the NA Audis and VWs use the phone audio input on the the head unit and a hard wired mute signal to tell the head unit when to override whatever programming source is playing and put the phone audio over the loudspeakers. So it stands to reason that those leads exist on the head units of all ROW Audis and VWs, because the phone kits available from the factory would not function at all without them either. 

So an adaptation of the BlueSTAR would need a keypad to control it (you can possibly get them from a NA salvage yard, then have it modified by me), a mic (which can be concealed in the overhead console in the factory mic bay), and a harness with leads to connect to the phone audio and mute functions of the head unit. I have been toying with the idea of developing a discreet button controller, something along the lines of an array of momentary tactile blister switches packaged in a flexible pod colour-coded to the VW interiors. Such an array would be about 2.5cm x 6cm and maybe 3 or 4mm deep. Since all VWs with premium sound from the factory since 2001 have this phone input capability, it is a sizable market in NA and ROW. And discreet/invisible is always appealing to us dubbers. 

So if you think that is a good idea, ROWers, let me know. I have kit here to get cracking on a prototype, I have just been fiddling with getting this A2DP sorted and in good order. Fait accompli. 

Tally-ho! 

Keith eace:


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

dstalling said:


> Bluestar addition and upgrade on volume are terrific. When I called my wife on my linked cell phone and asked "How do I sound?" she said "You sound normal" - That's a rare response but I won't pursue that! Hoping to find time to try out the A2DP and the iPhone 4S.
> I recommend this product! Thanks again to Keith!
> Daves
> Lenexa, KS


 Thanks for the props, Dave. I will have the A2DP flashes ready to send out tomorrow after some more field testing. A local Phaeton owner is coming by early afternoon, so together we hope to document the best mic setup and peruse the utility of the A2DP audio out upgrade.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

keithwbloom said:


> So an adaptation of the BlueSTAR would need a keypad to control it (you can possibly get them from a NA salvage yard, then have it modified by me), a mic (which can be concealed in the overhead console in the factory mic bay), and a harness with leads to connect to the phone audio and mute functions of the head unit. I have been toying with the idea of developing a discreet button controller, something along the lines of an array of momentary tactile blister switches packaged in a flexible pod colour-coded to the VW interiors. Such an array would be about 2.5cm x 6cm and maybe 3 or 4mm deep. Since all VWs with premium sound from the factory since 2001 have this phone input capability, it is a sizable market in NA and ROW. And discreet/invisible is always appealing to us dubbers.


 Hi Keith, 

The market is, indeed, much larger than NAR, for obvious reasons... And because Phaetons are durable, I think that there are many potentially interested users. 

Now, why would we need to add a mic ? I already use the phone prep and the sound is great: when I want to use the phone, I remove the SIM card from my phone and stick it into the Phaeton's phone and voilà... but it's a pain in the ... 

P.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaphh said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> The market is, indeed, much larger than NAR, for obvious reasons... And because Phaetons are durable, I think that there are many potentially interested users.
> 
> ...


 Keith, 

I would like to add myself to the "interested R.O.W. owners". As with Pierre we (most of us) already have a hardwired Nokia handset, with mic and audio mute, along with steering wheel controls. 

Do you think that your controller could integrate with this? It would be great if it could be done as Bluetooth integration over here is a nightmare. 

I have managed to fully integrate a Mac Mini with my head unit, allowing full access to 600gb of music, about 200 movies plus full internet access (3G signal dependant)! Guess I could always use Skype!!! 

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You lot don't need it because you can just buy a newer Phaeton!!


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Ooooh... is Keith's module THAT expensive ???


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've also just had some difficulty with that overhead connector. I used needle-nosed pliers to pull it off, but it required an amount of force that was potentially plastic-breaking! Nothing did break that I can see, but the female end is pretty firmly wedged in and I'm sure I'm going to have difficulty getting it back on. Levering it out of its original spot is difficult too, there's a tiny plastic tab holding it in place, somehow I managed to get it past that without breaking it. It looks as if the location is over-engineered anyway, even with a bit of broken plastic I should think it'd be fine. 

Both my light covers came off very easily with no broken tabs. I followed the instructions to the letter and use a Stubs card to do it!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaphh said:


> Ooooh... is Keith's module THAT expensive ???


 No, but it also doesn't come with 4 wheels, air suspension, a V8 engine and massaging seats.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> You lot don't need it because you can just buy a newer Phaeton!!


 Unfortunately new Phaetons only come with eco friendly lawn mower engines these days! Even my sons Golf isn't far behind! And in a car that weighs the same as a Phaetons glove box!  

If cars caused climate change what happened to cause the last ice age? Or the one before that? :screwy: 

Just fooling......... 

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess if you are OK with the €120,000 list for a new V8 the fuel costs aren't that important, and the performance is there. 

I like this little Global Warming cartoon... Melty the bear. But I suppose I had better keep off that topic, probably not in the Rules...  

Chris


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I understood it to be that in geological terms we are still in the ice age........although coming to the end of it. 

Stefan


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

stefanuk said:


> I understood it to be that in geological terms we are still in the ice age........although coming to the end of it.
> 
> Stefan


 Stefan, 

believe me its been bloody cold up here, but as you live in Equatorial Angleterre I'm surprised you noticed!! Having said that our Passion Fruit are still flowering! 

Basically I think there is a lot to be said for the Gulf Stream, yes it results in rain (primarily in Ireland Wales and Lancashire) but at least we get a bit of a constant. For 8 years we lived near Carcassonne if Southern France, beautiful long hot summers, but boy was the winter cold!! Minus 20 Celsius on one day, and that was lunchtime, don't know (can't remember) what that is in Americanglais but it IS cold! 
Steven (Expoman) winter cometh!!! Sheffield was a balmy 4 degrees celsius today!! 

Stu


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

invisiblewave said:


> I've also just had some difficulty with that overhead connector.


 See my post earlier in this thread about just how easy it is to remove overhead console. 

Certainly if one can avoid it, one should to avoid iatrogenic damage, but, if you need to, it is so much easier than dealing with that pesky overhead connector from the slit of a slot that peeks out.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Control issues introduced with A2DP enabled*

I am going to have to debug A2DP enabler script to sort out a couple of control issues before releasing it to everyone. :banghead: 

Uberanalyst came by this afternoon, and I eventually upgraded his BlueSTAR to rev2 without the A2DP enabler script installed. He was very pleased with call quality, both in mic performance and default line-out/loudspeaker level. Before we arrived at just updating his BlueSTAR to rev2 without the A2DP enabler, he and I spent the better part of 45 minutes running a couple of A2DP enabled BlueSTARs through their paces, he was able to listen to the A2DP output through the audio jack on my stereo headphones and will attest the sound quality is excellent (Uberanalyst is a Genesis fan, fyi). However there were some vexing control issues present, chiefly the inability to initiate the phone to "listen" for voice commands as before when depressing the White dot button. However, calls initiated on the phone connected and the BlueSTAR mic proved to be active so the calls would perform as before. In addition, when an A2DP source was playing (Genesis, of course) and a call came in, the BlueSTAR would switch to phone mode and ring over the loudspeakers (and pre-empt the A2DP source), but IIRC the White dot "answer" button would not do its thing. Also IIRC, the call could be answered using the phone and the audio and mic would still be handled by the BlueSTAR. 

I have since documented what we observed and I am awaiting feedback from Chris on the control issues. He travels on Thursdays and Fridays, so I may not hear back from him tonight, but if I do, I will update everyone immediately. I want to get this control issue nailed down before releasing the enabler script. I don't want to spoil the feast by serving the main course undercooked. 

Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Itzmann said:


> it is so much easier than dealing with that pesky overhead connector from the slit of a slot that peeks out.


 You are still talking about the connector plug, right? :sly: 

And I had to look up "iatrogenic". That is a spelling bee finalist word, for sure.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

keithwbloom said:


> I am awaiting feedback from Chris on the control issues. He travels on Thursdays and Fridays, so I may not hear back from him tonight, but if I do, I will update everyone immediately. I want to get this control issue nailed down before releasing the enabler script. I don't want to spoil the feast by serving the main course undercooked.


 OK, the control issues are still getting worked out. I am sending out everyone's rev2 units as I released Uberanalyst's—with the op-amp upgrade and the A2DP circuit upgrade complete, but with the A2DP profile turned off in the software. Here is a synopsis of what logic Chris is working on to complete the A2DP profile: 

"In the original design, there were three connections made. Connection 1 is the cell to BlueSTAR link. Connection 2 is the HFP connection. Connection 3 is made when a call occurs. 
The design was based on these three connections always occurring in the 1-2-3 order. 
When we introduced A2DP and AVRCP, it adds multiple connections. (A2DP requires two alone). This confuses the BlueSTAR which in the current design, does not associate the specifics of a connection to an event. 

In other words [the BlueSTAR] always assumed connection 2 is HFP and connection 3 is a call. With these new connections, and the ability to happen in different orders, [the BlueSTAR] needs to track not only the connection, but what the connection is and keep track of all this while connections are made and broken. (ie call comes in, streaming starts and stops, etc.)" 

No reply on ETA for A2DP profile, but I will keep pressing. 

Regards, 

Keith


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Just to confirm what Keith already posted, I now have a BlueSTAR unit with enabled op amp installed in our Phaeton, and it works very nicely. 

There's no need to adjust volume levels with the PC configuration utility, since the default volume levels now work well. However during a phone call, you have the option of raising/lowering the call volume playing over the Phaeton's stereo by using the steering wheel "volume" buttons (This must have been a feature associated with the original OnStar unit). 

While at Keith's house we also trialed the Bluetooth A2DP (stereo audio) feature by plugging a set of stereo headphones into the BlueSTAR's audio jack, and sent music from my paired iPhone4S. It sounded pretty good. But as Keith reported, we ran into some control issues with the interaction of phone calls, music playing, and OnStar buttons. Fixing this will require some software changes, so A2DP streaming music was temporarily disabled on my BlueSTAR. 

Once we get Bluetooth A2DP fully functional, the next step will be figuring out how to route a stereo audio cable from the BlueSTAR unit in the trunk to the glove box, where it I can patch it into the audio cable used by the CD changer. 

- Dave


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

uberanalyst said:


> Once we get Bluetooth A2DP fully functional, the next step will be figuring out how to route a stereo audio cable from the BlueSTAR unit in the trunk to the glove box, where it I can patch it into the audio cable used by the CD changer.


 
Dave, 

There really should be no need to wire a cable all the way to the front, which, if properly done thru the center tunnel, requires massive amounts of work, as shown by Michael when he did it. If thru the headliner, extreme care should be taken to avoid the path of deployment of the curtain airbags, as a whiplashing 12v wire could take out someone's eyes or nose. Maybe the floor is a viable option. 

My proposal is to tap into Multiple Connector A, *pins 10 and 11* of the digital amp on the 12 Channel, 12 Speaker System (production code 9VE). This amp sits right next to the BlueStar module on the electronics shelf. 

Now of course you would need circuitry to avoid interference. The suggestions are to either have a relay that _anytime_ there is sound coming from the BlueStar mini-stereo jack port it cuts in to pin 10 and 11 (full automatic override) or having a wireless RF on/off hookup that can be controlled from the front via a discreet on/off switch. 

Today, our Parrot Mki9200 on our Touareg is wired along the same lines as the proposed automatic relay cutoff: the factory radio/nav are summarily cut off if one manually launches an A2DP stream from an iPhone, iPad, or whatever. 

The wiring diagram is "12ChannelPhaetonRadio.pdf" (need to ask Michael to re-host) and the pinout explanations are at: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-for-Ipod&p=21523680&viewfull=1#post21523680 

Best,


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

uberanalyst said:


> ...during a phone call, you have the option of raising/lowering the call volume playing over the Phaeton's stereo by using the steering wheel "volume" buttons (This must have been a feature associated with the original OnStar unit).


Actually, I believe this is a function of the VW head unit. The volume controls on the steering wheel adjust the volume of the audio coming from the phone input. FWIW, it works the same way on my Passat. The head units then maintain a memory for the phone volume setting and it is recalled for the next call placed or received. This allows for consistent phone audio volume regardless of whether the audio system is set louder, or softer in volume.

The idea of tapping into the amplifier harness is a good one, but may require some extra precautions beyond interference/noise suppression. The line out from the head unit to the amplifier may be regulated to a specific line-level range (or to a specific level if volume is controlled by CAN Bus signal), and since the line out from the BlueSTAR is variable on the A2DP circuit, one would need to take measures to not send too much current on the amp's inputs. With this source switch scenario, if the overall system volume is controlled by a CAN Bus signal, then it would still function that way. If the volume control is effected by the line out level to the amp from the head unit, volume control for an A2DP source may then be relegated to the AVRCP source controls instead of the head unit.

Just a thought.

Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*I think I am going to dissect one of these*

http://www.logjamelectronics.com/cpsw2rca.html

This auto sensing switch would be a good application for the Phaeton if we can get the signal from the boot to the head unit neighborhood without fishing a cable, and still may be a great option even if a fishing a cable connection is needed. Thoughts?

_NOTE: this discussion is related to getting the A2DP output signal to the aux input on the head unit, it is not required for the BlueSTAR to work as a bluetooth interface for your smartphone in your Phaeton. That works out of the box. _


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

keithwbloom said:


> http://www.logjamelectronics.com/cpsw2rca.html


That is _exactly_ what I was thinking of. I am assuming, of course, that the way the system is designed is that the central console always sends line-level audio at a fixed, non-variable level and that it is the amp's job to raise or lower speaker volume via its CANbus input on pins 16 and 19.

But looking at the CPSW2RCA, which has a 10-second delay to go back to the default input, the following ideas arise:
(1) Suppose one is happily listening to A2DP and a call comes in. The iPhone automatically pauses A2DP broadcast and sends a ringtone interrupt to the BlueSTAR. You hear the iPhone ring _thu the iPhone's own ringer speaker_. You pick up the call by hitting the OnStar white dot button. BlueSTAR starts feeding the call's audio... but you cannot hear any of it because the CPSW2RCA is still counting down its 10 second delay and has the rest of the Phaeton's audio still isolated! (Maybe the 10 seconds can be cut down to 3? —will kill opera listening, but... whatever)

(2) The incoming call issue raised on (1) above even holds in the case of a manual cutoff —to pick up a call, you would have to first switch off the A2DP line cutoff and second pick up the call via OnStar button. No go.

(3) So we go back to plugging in the A2DP into the glovebox CD changer line. Maybe this could be accomplished via a wireless RF transmitter/receiver so there is no need to bring a wire from rear to front of the car?


_NOTE: this discussion is related to getting the A2DP output signal to the aux input on the head unit, it is not required for the BlueSTAR to work as a bluetooth interface for your smartphone in your Phaeton. That works out of the box. _


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Itzmann said:


> You pick up the call by hitting the OnStar white dot button. BlueSTAR starts feeding the call's audio... but you cannot hear any of it because the CPSW2RCA is still counting down its 10 second delay and has the rest of the Phaeton's audio still isolated!


Actually, I believe the call will begin straight away, and no delay will be discerned because the phone audio is sent to the BlueSTAR on the HPF channel, which has _immediate_ priority over the A2DP connection, and actually travels to the head unit on the OnStar audio connection with the mute signal, not through the A2DP connection. In fact, if the A2DP signal originates in another source, e.g. iPod or iPad, it would continue playing but be preempted by the mute function (mode switchover) and phone audio until the call is completed and mute function is deactivated. 

_NOTE: this discussion is related to getting the A2DP output signal to the aux input on the head unit, it is not required for the BlueSTAR to work as a bluetooth interface for your smartphone in your Phaeton. That works out of the box. _


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Itzmann said:


> (3) So we go back to plugging in the A2DP into the glovebox CD changer line. Maybe this could be accomplished via a wireless RF transmitter/receiver so there is no need to bring a wire from rear to front of the car?


And that is exactly what I've been thinking of! Is there a suitable, switched 12v supply available in the trunk? When I hooked up the radar detector, I went through the front fuse box one by one and only found one connection that was switched by the key position and wasn't connected to something vital.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

invisiblewave said:


> And that is exactly what I've been thinking of! Is there a suitable, switched 12v supply available in the trunk? When I hooked up the radar detector, I went through the front fuse box one by one and only found one connection that was switched by the key position and wasn't connected to something vital.


In among all of the wires in the electronics shelf, there might be a suitable one. The BlueSTAR, for instance, gets switched power.

In addition, there is a cigarrete lighter-type outlet on the left wall of the trunk, near the ceiling. Don't know its switched/unswitched status, though.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Itzmann said:


> ...In addition, there is a cigarrete lighter-type outlet on the left wall of the trunk, near the ceiling. Don't know its switched/unswitched status, though.


It seems to be "unswitched", because I recently used it to charge a dead cellphone while I went to have a bite in a restaurant. The car was off and locked for about an hour, and when I came back the phone was about half charged.

Ron M.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Having just installed the Bluestar unit, I have a couple of things to add to the excellent instructions already posted!

First off, the thing is fantastic, it absolutely seamlessly integrates with my MY2004 car. I have the A2DP profile enabled, and currently streaming audio comes via the phone connection, so it works but with reduced fidelity, fine for what I need but probably not great if you want to listen to music a lot. The solution to this is to replace the CD player with the Solisto or something similar, and run a wire from the Bluestar in the trunk to the Solisto.

The installation isn't difficult, but it is fiddly. Fortunately I had a teenager on hand to climb in the boot and unscrew the shelf.

Be careful with the tabs on the pins when taking them out, if you press too hard they break. Doesn't seem to be a big deal, they still stay in place in the new block.

For anyone not familiar with the locking mechanisms on the blocks, don't take them all the way out before inserting the pins! Just raise them slightly, push the pins in, then push them back down. Otherwise you end up having to take all the pins out again.....:banghead:

Make sure you push the pins WELL in to the blocks. I had to take mine apart and re-seat them all because I got no audio the first time. Push them in by hand, then use a jeweller's screwdriver to gently push them all the way in. This is important as it's HARD to get the blocks back out of the Bluestar module.

Thanks Keith!!!


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Keith,

trying to pin you down here! Sorry. Do you have an intention to make this available to we majority (ROW) Phaeton owners? I for one want one now! Most if not all of us will have a Nokia Handset hardwired or at least phone prep, so we have the mic and muting and steering wheel controls. Please please can we have it?
Please?

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

We have to have SOME compensations for living in an uncivilized country with no roundabouts!


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Keith,
> 
> trying to pin you down here! Sorry. Do you have an intention to make this available to we majority (ROW) Phaeton owners? I for one want one now! Most if not all of us will have a Nokia Handset hardwired or at least phone prep, so we have the mic and muting and steering wheel controls. Please please can we have it?
> Please?
> ...


I haven't forgotten the ROW owners. This installation needs a control button module to work, or I have to fabricate one and make it discreet enough that it is not a stick-on eyesore. A number of NAR Phaeton owners went through with the "OnStar Delete" process, replacing their overhead control module with a ROW single lens. In the short run, one of these owners may be the source of a working control button module that maintains a factory OE look. But the connections for the button controller would still need to be run to the equipment shelf in the back to make it work.

I am assuming that the mic(s) have leads going to the phone prep. If that is accurate, then they would be easy enough to single out and patch into. The NAR Phaetons with phone prep (Victor R has one, Itzmann and RemRem too) probably have the same wire harnesses that the ROW for that application. We could trace the likely culprits down on this side of the pond if so.

Everything else needed should be in the harness for the phone prep too, including switched power and audio line to head unit.

Start trolling for an abandoned OnStar controller. That would be the fastest, surest way to use this mod in ROW Phaetons. What trim color do you need? I have only seen them in graphite and tan thus far. Hopefully ROW Phaetons didn't come in too many other interior trim colors.

Keith


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine passed the most severe, old-ball-and-chain test at lunchtime. Some mild criticism that it sounded "muddy", but no drama or crisis which suggests to me that the sound quality is stellar. She may have been well-disposed towards me today on account of the valentine's gift this morning, but I doubt that would have prevented a strong expression of displeasure had the sound been in any way difficult to hear.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> We have to have SOME compensations for living in an uncivilized country with no roundabouts!


Or football (sorry Soccer) Oh and men play rounders apparently............... Wierd :laugh:


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

keithwbloom said:


> I haven't forgotten the ROW owners. This installation needs a control button module to work, or I have to fabricate one and make it discreet enough that it is not a stick-on eyesore. A number of NAR Phaeton owners went through with the "OnStar Delete" process, replacing their overhead control module with a ROW single lens. In the short run, one of these owners may be the source of a working control button module that maintains a factory OE look. But the connections for the button controller would still need to be run to the equipment shelf in the back to make it work.
> 
> I am assuming that the mic(s) have leads going to the phone prep. If that is accurate, then they would be easy enough to single out and patch into. The NAR Phaetons with phone prep (Victor R has one, Itzmann and RemRem too) probably have the same wire harnesses that the ROW for that application. We could trace the likely culprits down on this side of the pond if so.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you! :beer::beer::beer: and more :beer:

Stu


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

I have an unused button on my steering wheel: mine is not of the warming type but it nevertheless has this therefore unused button on the right...

Anyway this button could be used ? (how and where could we get to the wires that it may short when depressed ?

P.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Then, another idea could be to piggyback another switch. What do you need this button for ?
When should it be depressed ?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Zaphh said:


> Then, another idea could be to piggyback another switch. What do you need this button for ?
> When should it be depressed ?


The requirements are for an array of buttons comprising a circuit of varying resistance values. For example (these are not actual numbers or resistance values) an open circuit (no buttons pressed) returns no signal current. A circuit completed with white button pressed returns 1/8 the current of a full circuit, the circuit completed with the red button pressed returns 1/4 the current, the red button 1/2 the current.

Thus the signal is interpretable by the BlueSTAR logic board.

Most of the native switches in the Phaeton, and indeed most VWs are connected to relays or directly to the CAN BUS. I believe the steering wheel buttons are connected to a controller on the CAN BUS. The volume function of these switches works for the BlueSTAR in NAR Phaetons because it controls the volume of the head unit while in phone mode, a convenient accident.

Because most smart phones are freaking geniuses compared to top of the line mobile equipment in 2004 (I had a Palm Treo in 2004 and 99.5% of the U.S. population were like "wazzzat?", among the most advanced world phones were some made by Sony Ericsson that couldn't do a tenth of what entry-level smart phones can do today), much of the phone-car interaction offered at the time is obsolete now. With voice commands reaching an art form in the latest Android and iPhone OS releases, being able to turn your Phaeton into the most over-the-top luxury Bluetooth headset accessory is all that is really needed to enjoy full utility of your mobile phone. The button array/module adds discrete fingertip controls, but, in theory, they may be able to be done without if you were willing to use your phone as the control pad. I may be able swing something like that. I like that my phone never leaves my pocket when I am in full iPhone 4S glory mode, commanding Siri to do this and call whoever. But Parrot kinda already does that. Hmmm.

:wave:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, can you remind me what function each of the three buttons does, after the mod?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

keithwbloom said:


> The requirements are for an array of buttons comprising a circuit of varying resistance values. For example (these are not actual numbers or resistance values) an open circuit (no buttons pressed) returns no signal current. A circuit completed with white button pressed returns 1/8 the current of a full circuit, the circuit completed with the red button pressed returns 1/4 the current, the red button 1/2 the current.


I got this.


> Thus the signal is interpretable by the BlueSTAR logic board.
> 
> Most of the native switches in the Phaeton, and indeed most VWs are connected to relays or directly to the CAN BUS. I believe the steering wheel buttons are connected to a controller on the CAN BUS. The volume function of these switches works for the BlueSTAR in NAR Phaetons because it controls the volume of the head unit while in phone mode, a convenient accident.
> 
> Because most smart phones are freaking geniuses compared to top of the line mobile equipment in 2004 (I had a Palm Treo in 2004 and 99.5% of the U.S. population were like "wazzzat?", among the most advanced world phones were made by Sony Ericsson and they couldn't do a tenth of what entry-level smart phones can do today), much of the phone-car interaction offered at the time is obsolete now. With voice commands reaching an art form in the latest Android and iPhone OS releases, being able to turn your Phaeton into the most over-the-top luxury Bluetooth headset accessory is all that is really needed to enjoy full utility of your mobile phone.


Exactly. Right now, my 4S is paired up with the bluetooth module of my Peugeot 207 and I regularly use SIRI to get the phone dial the right number. This is very usable and even enjoyable to use. The results would be even better within the quieter environment of the Phaeton.


> The button array/module adds discrete fingertip controls, but, in theory, they may be able to be done without if you were willing to use your phone as the control pad. I may be able swing something like that. I like that my phone never leaves my pocket when I am in full iPhone 4S glory mode, commanding Siri to do this and call whoever. But Parrot kinda already does that. Hmmm.


However, there is still one thing that needs to be done: engage the iPhone (or some other smartphone) in voice recognition mode, that requires physical access to the phone. But the amount of neurons required to do this is compatible with driving a car...

So what I'm saying is that thanks to Siri, I don't need any button of any sort to call anyone: I just need the phone to know that it should handle a particular situation, which I can do by depressing a button ON THE PHONE (not on the car).

So back to my initial question: what are these buttons needed for ?

Establishing a connection between the module and the phone ? If so, it needs not be a button on the dashboard, but somewhere on the module, that can subsequently be stowed away in the glovebox... All this provided that the module pairs up with the phone automatically when you enter the car...

Is your modified BlueSTAR module capable of this ?

If so, we're in business, without the need for an accessible button in the car...

P.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The way the current one works relies on the connection between the OnStar buttons in the overhead console and the OnStar controller in the equipment shelf in the boot. The Bluestar replaces the controller and is connected to the buttons by rewiring the pins at the trunk end of the loom. I suppose you might possibly replace the cd player with the Bluestar, or put it alongside a Solisto (which would be handy since you'd then also have the full audio connection available), but you'd still be left with the requirement to connect it to an array of three buttons. Unless, of course, you're hoping that someone will spend the time modifying the Bluestar firmware to work only with Siri, which I suppose fits in with the Apple way of doing things!


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

invisiblewave said:


> The way the current one works relies on the connection between the OnStar buttons in the overhead console and the OnStar controller in the equipment shelf in the boot. The Bluestar replaces the controller and is connected to the buttons by rewiring the pins at the trunk end of the loom.


What is the use of the buttons ? (when do you need to press on them ? to do what ?)


> I suppose you might possibly replace the cd player with the Bluestar, or put it alongside a Solisto (which would be handy since you'd then also have the full audio connection available), but you'd still be left with the requirement to connect it to an array of three buttons.


Why ? what are these buttons doing ?


> Unless, of course, you're hoping that someone will spend the time modifying the Bluestar firmware to work only with Siri, which I suppose fits in with the Apple way of doing things!


I was surprised to see that Siri is working with my pre-Siri bluetooth pairing system on my Peugeot 207. In this car, when I invoke Siri on the iPhone, the iPhone connects to the car system and allows me to use the mike and sound system to talk with Siri. Once Siri understood who I wanted to call, it makes the call on its own.

And the car does not know about Siri (I bought it 3 years ago).

P.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The car doesn't need to know about Siri, as far as the car is concerned it's just the voice activation interface. The buttons are used for various functions, along with the led which shows different colours depending on the status of the bluetooth connection. The Bluestar unit comes with a state machine description, which is no doubt on the website if you want to peruse it. The white button is primarily used to answer an incoming call or to end a call, but the other buttons are used for muting, transferring the call to the cellphone, redial, cancel redial, volume and mic adjustment, hold a call, etc, etc. If you're happy with Siri, then all you really need is a mount and an app similar to the Google Car app for the Nexus One, or just an app with a couple of buttons to invoke Siri or answer/end a call. The only additional hassle would be the need to manually mute the car.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Invisiblewave:
> The white button is primarily used to answer an incoming call...


Ah, thanks!

There are about 100 instances of 'button' in the present thread so far, but I couldn't find the function list.

The list of functions is in the other (locked) thread, with only 82 instances of 'button'.

Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module

Keith said:

_1.Press the White OnStar button for one second and get the voice command prompt from your smart phone.
2.Press the White OnStar button for three seconds and redial the last number called.
3.Press the White OnStar button to answer an incoming call.
4.Press the Blue OnStar button to answer an incoming call with the handset instead.
5.Press the Red OnStar button to mute a call while connected._


Cheers,
Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about Siri, except perhaps that most iPhone users have probably never used any other smartphone before. Nokia phones have been voice dialling very successfully for at least 10 years and the godawful Windows Mobile has been doing it somewhat less successfully for a similar amount of time. On the phone, Siri is merely a voice recognition system, all the clever AI stuff is done on an Apple server, so it doesn't even work without a data connection! Maybe all Zaph's problems will be solved when the Phaeton is superseded by the iCar.

Here's the link to the Bluestar instructions, I think it shows just about all the button options, although not very concisely. 
http://www.costartech.com/pb/products/datasheets/BlueStar 2010 manual rev 2.0.pdf


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> invisiblewave:
> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about Siri...


My Android/Google voice gadget has great recognition, no tuition for an English accent, very impressive. Not sure if it phones home or does it itself.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It runs locally on Android. I use Swype who've just incorporated Dragon voice recognition which is great, good enough to use for texting now, although I suspect it's tuned for an American accent....


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

invisiblewave said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about Siri, except perhaps that most iPhone users have probably never used any other smartphone before. ...


No fuss about Siri or any other voice recognition software, at least from me.
I just happen to have been offered an iPhone and Siri is what it uses as voice recognition system, and yes, it is a pain in the ... that it needs to be connected to work...

Btw, French is much less variable than English accent-wise, so the thing is impressively accurate when dictating notes, for instance. English recognition must be a nightmare for software designers as there are considerable variations between different areas of the UK, not counting the US and other colonies...


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROW interest*

So far:


Paximus
EnglishPhaeton
Zaphh


Copy and append if you want to be in the loop. Looking into a "headless" installation option presently. FWIW, if this configuration can be achieved, it believe will be applicable to any premium sound equipped New Beetle, Mark IV, Passat, Phaeton, B5/6 A4 and C5 A6 from the same period (2001-2005) because their head units are prepped for phone audio in.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaphh said:


> Btw, French is much less variable than English accent-wise, so the thing is impressively accurate when dictating notes, for instance. English recognition must be a nightmare for software designers as there are considerable variations between different areas of the UK, not counting the US and other colonies...


English is French badly pronounced.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Tell that to Chaucer.

or

Telle thotte te Chaucier.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I just installed the box with Keith's amplifier mods, and thought I would share more install tips.

This time, I did it all by myself without the help of youth (my son) or skill (johnt26). I got it done but am waiting for the Advil to kick in as I am typing this.

Given what a pita (that's "pain in the neck"  for all of you that are unfamiliar with this abbreviation) climbing into the trunk is, I decided to add a permanent USB cable and a 3.5 mm audio cable, because I really don't want to have to do this again..









The final install:









Cables coming out through the existing slats on the roof of the trunk:









I used long cables so I could work on these standing up when the time comes:









I coiled them up and used a wire tie to fasten them out of the way:









Wires barely visible even when you know where to look (I bent the wie tie back after I took the picture for improved aesthetics):









I am hoping this will make life much simpler for any future needs.

Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

More learnings.

Keith's amplifier mods fixed the volume inside the car. It sounds like the other caller is on a land line now. Thanks again, Keith!

For all of you who get complaints that you sound like you are in a barrel when you call others, this can be fixed by adjusting the microphone gain. Costar's instructions are not as clear as they might be on how to do this. Here are better ones I found on their forum:



> Mic gain can be adjusted by pressing the RED mirror button for three seconds while on a call. Then press the WHITE button to decrease the gain, the BLUE button to increase it. Press the RED again to save the settings. This is the same procedure as setting the output volume, but you do it while on a call.


This works well, but the other thing to realize is that the Onstar microphone is extremely sensitive. While it may seem counter-intuitive, I got optimal results by *decreasing* the gain on the microphone. You'll have to try it with a friend or relative (hopefully one a little more technically competent than my wife was when I did this.) to get optimal results for you.

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I decided to do the same thing, with permanent cabling. I ordered retractable ones (Amazon) to solve the problem of having a bunch of cable in the boot.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Victor R said:


> More learnings.
> 
> Keith's amplifier mods fixed the volume inside the car. It sounds like the other caller is on a land line now. Thanks again, Keith!
> 
> For all of you who get complaints that you sound like you are in a barrel when you call others, this can be fixed by adjusting the microphone gain.


Steve Skinner and I worked through a few settings last week on the first of his installations to find that setting mic gain to -15dB or -12db was a good starting point for the Phaeton's audio system. I have since set all BlueSTARs coming through for upgrade and new deliveries as well to -15dB before returning using the CPU software.

ROW Phaeton owners are asking if I can do a headless install, so I am investigating. I need to dig into a Phaeton with phone prep installed, so I am going to post a feeler elsewhere in forums for a local owner with phone prep I can have a look at. Does anyone know of a Phaeton-phile in the Washington, DC area that ha a phone-prepped V8 or W12?

Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

This arrived on my bench yesterday. Hope I can start to tinker with it this weekend. Chris says his work on A2DP connection management is almost complete. 










:snowcool:


----------



## mouldsj (Feb 25, 2012)

Very happy with the Bluestar in our W12. It works perfectly. I am very impressed.

I went to Keith Bloom's house last Thursday and he got the wiring switched over in the trunk and did the modification to the OnStar panel up front. He was out of Bluestar units, but he got everything working using the Bluestar unit from his Passat. He offered to give me the unit out of his car, but I had him mail me one after his next shipment arrived later that day. I installed it myself without any difficulty on Sunday. I will order one for my in-laws' Phaeton, and I am sure I will be able to install it myself after having gone through the process once. 

Thanks Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*A2DP locked and loaded.*

It works. Been playing with my BlueSTAR VW A2DP all day. Who wants the juice? 

Shoot me an email and I'll send you the firmware and text scripts to run on your BlueSTAR VW.

:snowcool:


----------



## JointEffort (Mar 18, 2012)

*I Want the Juice!!*

Keith, 

My name is Jesse, I have been in correspondence with you regarding the Blustar upgrade for my iPhone. Thanks for all the communication.....I understand you have gone through this with several folks here in the forum. 

I am looking forward to the conversion to bring my 2004 Phaeton up to date with the cell phone. I just noticed you mentioned the A2DP!!!! its working? 

Is it something I should wait for, or should we just go ahead with the conversion now...assuming it could only be a software upgrade I would need? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Nothing to wait on*



JointEffort said:


> Is it something I should wait for, or should we just go ahead with the conversion now...assuming it could only be a software upgrade I would need?


 No one should be waiting for additional features at this point. The BlueSTARs I have in inventory are A2DP enabled, and all future BlueSTARs will be the A2DP enabled release. 

The "who wants the juice" tease was directed mainly at existing BlueSTAR VW owners who need the upgrade sent to them with the flashing instructions. New BlueSTAR VW A2DP purchasers are getting the good stuff right out of the box.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Now Installed - Thanks Keith!!*

Took a trip to Alexandria today and met up with Keith to watch him install my new Bluestar unit. Just started playing with it and am happy to now be able to answer the phone simply by touching the white Onstar button. I am very appreciative of Keith's efforts and willingness to set this up for me. Keith definitely has this setup figured out!! Looking forward to operating SIRI in my now technology modernized Phaeton 
Art


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Not to hijack my own thread...*

...but I guess I will for a moment.

For the few of you that have come by and had me install BlueSTARs into your Phaetons directly, most of who have seen the new-in-box Bilstein coil overs in my Passat trunk when I showed you my BlueSTAR installation, and some of who have recently heard my telling of finding the storybook wheels I have been searching for over the last two years.

I finally found a set for sale about four weeks ago. I have since had them completely straightened, restored and refinished, and now they are my summer shoes for the Passat, wrapped in Conti ExCon DW rubber, and pushed down to the pavement by the newly installed Bilstein PSS9s.

I just posted a gallery of photos of my Passat with the long-anticipated goodies installed.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Keith,

When I try to check your photos out, I get this:










My guess is that this happens to others also which is why nobody has replied yet.

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Oops!*

Link corrected.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cool! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Given your talents, you should really look at joining the Phaeton club. Just think what you could do with a Phaeton. After all, a Passat is just a skinny Phaeton... :laugh:

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Victor R said:


> Given your talents, you should really look at joining the Phaeton club.


Perhaps some day. I still very much like to stir my own gearbox. I love getting somewhere aggressively and realizing at the end that I never really had to think about it along the way, the car and I were one machine and we performed in perfect concert.

I do like the Phaetons an awful lot. I might have to try one with paddle shifters...

Keith


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Paddles don't really do much for the V10, it doesn't care much which gear it is in...


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

On the contrary, on a V10, paddle shifters would be wonderful to decelerate the car (this is what I use them for on my V8, but the larger torque on the V10 should provide more deceleration when selecting lower gears).

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I press the "brake pedal" to brake (see the car manual for details)... 

Doesn't the gearbox override the paddles if it thinks it's the wrong gear? I'll try it one day.

CB


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

When you go down a mountain (we recently did it as we came back from a ski resort), constantly applying brakes on our very heavy cars will cause fading, which is something you really don't want to happen when you go down a mountain.

In France, it is part of the official way of driving to engage a lower gear to brake the car on a long slope, for instance, or on the motorway, when approaching a toll. You only press on the brake pedal to stop the car, at the end of the process. To decelerate, you take your foot off the accelerator and get your gearbox in 4th gear, then 3rd, then 2nd then apply the brakes (you usually don't get down to 1st gear because unless you are an expert, you would get quite a jerk).

Not only does this preserves your brake pads, but above all, it prevents brake fading. What is taught in driving schools is that when going down a slope, you should always be in the gear that you would need to use to climb it (if on a very steep slope that would need you to be in second gear to climb it, you are supposed to engage the second gear to climb it down. By doing this, you don't exclusively rely on your brakes).

Once more, it is not me, it is the standard and very official way of driving in France (on motorways with down slopes greater than 3 or 4%, you will see a sign saying "please use your engine brake").

And to answer your last question, gear management is done intelligently on the Phaeton with the paddles: if you engage the 3rd gear, the car will keep it for 15s, I think. However, if you go down a slope and keep using the engine to brake you down, the car will not let go of the 3rd gear. It will stay in 3rd until the engine brake is not needed anymore (could be 10mn).

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, I understand, thanks! Not many ski slopes round here, and what 14% slopes there are only run for a few hundred metres.

The XG automatically changes gear to give engine braking on a long incline, I guess the P doesn't...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Do you mean to say that on your XG, when you put your foot on the brake pedal, the car will start braking by engaging a lower gear and will only use the brake pads if engine braking is not sufficient ???

On the V8 Phaeton with 6 speed transmission, the 6th speed is always engaged. This is not the case on a friend's Volvo T6 where, which, when you lift your foot from the throttle, will declutch (which is much more fuel efficient if going downhill).


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothng so sophisticated. Going down a slope, the XG detects the relatively high speed and zero throttle/brake acion (or maybe has an inclinometer - but I doubt this), and changes down to 3rd (of 5) gears for engine braking.

It is surprising that the Phaeton does not do this, especially since it has yaw and pitch sensors and knows perfectly well if it is going downhill or not. Maybe it's programmable somehow. I wonder if Michael or someone can ask Dresden if there is some coding change to enable automatic downhill engine braking?

Chris


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*OK, I wasn't going to say anything...*

...but who's hijacking my thread now? :facepalm:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Keith,

Let's get the thread back on track.

You sent me four files for the A2DP activation. I know what to do with the BES-12-0311.cfw file as this is the firmware flash.

What do I do with the ATT00001 and ATT00002 files and the bluestar-vw-a2dp-init.txt one?

Also, has anyone else here successfully installed this update themselves? If so, could you please post your experience and learnings here?

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry! 

CB


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Hmmm...*



Victor R said:


> You sent me four files for the A2DP activation. I know what to do with the BES-12-0311.cfw file as this is the firmware flash.
> 
> What do I do with the ATT00001 and ATT00002 files and the bluestar-vw-a2dp-init.txt one?


I am not sure what the ATT00001 and ATT00002 files are, you only need to load the .cfw and then the .txt files using the CPU to enable A2DP profile.

The procedure is as written below:



With the unit powered off, unpair the BlueSTAR profile from your phone. On an iPhone, in the bluetooth settings, it is done by telling your phone to "Forget this Device". Turn off your phone.
Boot the CPU software and attach the BlueSTAR to the USB to power it up.
Using CPU, flash the unit to firmware version 12-0311 using the .cfw file.
Turn on your phone and use the bluetooth settings to check the identity the BlueSTAR is transponding but do not pair/connect. For 12-0311 I it should say "BlueSTAR VW A2DP beta" or something like that.
Turn your phone off and disconnect the BlueSTAR from the USB (powering it down).
Reattach the BlueSTAR to the USB to power it up again.
Using CPU, flash the unit one more time with the .txt file. You will be able to load it using CPU if you change the file type selector from .cpf to .txt file. This upgrade will turn the A2DP and ARVCP profiles on and change the transponder ID to "BlueSTAR VW A2DP". You can pair your phone again at this point.
After you have power-cycled your BlueSTAR, use the CPU to check the status, ensuring the volume is set to 8 or 9. When you reinstall it in this state, it should work as before (albeit with the louder default volume).


Keith


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, Keith. 

Seems simple enough. 

I haven't gotten around to this yet because of many other demands on my time but will post my experience on this after I try this. I am hoping to see others' experience posted also (ideally before I try it myself...). 

I wanted to note here, though, just how much this Blustar addition has added to the enjoyment of my Phaetons. I had had CoStar's unit in my Caddy for some time prior, and got spoiled by this. I had had a separate phone number and Nokia phone in the five-seater, but transferring calls back and forth was a pain, the dialing out with the rotary knob on the infotainment system was even more of a pain, and there was an ongoing expense for the additional phone line. Plus, I was SOL on the four-seater as it didn't have the phone package. 

Now, things are absolutely seamless. I keep my Android smartphone in my pocket, it automatically gets recognized, I push one easy accessible button on the Onstar console to either answer a call or to simply initiate a voice dial call. Hog Heaven! 

I can't thank you enough for this. I know that there are other ways that this functionality could be added to the Phaeton, but these all added more expense and were far less elegant a solution than using the existing, obsolete Onstar system already in the cars. 

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!!! 

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Successful installations in S4 and RS6!*

A good many Audi owners may now also be dropping by this thread to review your experiences with your BlueSTARs. A couple of owners have already installed BlueSTARs and they are spreading the word on Audizine an rs6.com. I have been citing the installation posts here as a quick reference for them to get a feel for the ease and simplicity of installation. FWIW, the button controller on the RS6 and S4 is identical to the Phaeton controller, and their Telematics harnesses are also identical (with different color wires) to the Phaeton, Passat and Touaregs. 

Thank you everyone for your props here and helping the development and updates of the BlueSTAR for VW.

I installed another BlueSTAR locally into a Phaeton Saturday. Welcome Willie! Should I get us a tee time at ANCC soon?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Sad day. Lost a potential BlueSTAR candidate.*

I happened by my local VW dealer today and saw them dragging away a 2004 Phaeton that had been declared totaled by the insurance company from electrical issues related to water ingress. Sad to see an otherwise beautiful car relegated to the salvage yards, but my service advisor said that the insurance company finally called it quits after $10K in repair attempts. 

Whoever was the unfortunate owner, I do hope you will find a replacement soon.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Just a quick note to report that the BlueStar kit for Phaeton with sw version 12-0311 works... W O N D E R F U L L Y and that this is a recommended mod for all 2004-2005 Phaetons with OnStar. 

Combined with iPhone (and Siri) this is a very powerful combo. No, it will not (without additional wiring) play music, but it is a superb handsfree calling solution while retaining 100% OEM looks.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It plays music just fine with Android phones! Comes through the mono phone circuit, but it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, yeah, in a pinch you can listen to internet radio or other streaming audio from the iPhone... but come on... mono audio?


----------



## Panther427 (May 20, 2012)

I did read through this. But what's the cost. And there are two installs possible is uhat correct. One with music played through factory stereo and one with out correct?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Panther427 said:


> I did read through this. But what's the cost. And there are two installs possible is uhat correct. One with music played through factory stereo and one with out correct?


 The installation is configurable for the addition of the A2DP connection to your head unit aux in. The BlueSTAR module has a separate stereo out 3.5mm jack for this purpose. All other audio functions, including the aforementioned mono A2DP audio are facilitated with the standard install through the Phaeton's phone in channel formerly used by the analog OnStar telematics module. 

Email me directly if you would like more info, keith at keithbloom dot com. 

I have worked out an arrangement with Costar, the makers of BlueSTAR, to enable members of our group to get a BlueSTAR Audi/VW A2DP for their OnStar-equipped Audi/VW for $319, including shipping to you via USPS Priority Mail. 

If you are interested, let me know and I'll send you an invoice with shipping instructions for you to send your button controller to me for the required mods. Instructions for the removal of the button controller module are located here. 

Sincerely yours, 

Keith 


Keith


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Panther427 said:


> I did read through this. But what's the cost. And there are two installs possible is uhat correct. One with music played through factory stereo and one with out correct?


 Here's the English version of Keith's explanation 

With the A2DP function enabled, you can have all audio (phone and media) routed wirelessly from your phone through the car stereo and speakers. However, it's via the mono phone circuit and only comes through the front speakers as far as I can tell. Sounds pretty good (works fine for streaming talk radio from your phone), but if you're looking for high fidelity music sound, you're not going to get it this way. The alternative is to run a lead from the trunk where the new bluetooth module is mounted to the dash and use the input currently used by the cd player. Whether this works without another interface, I can't say for sure because I haven't tried it, but presumably it's going to work just like any other headphone input and might require something like the Solisto which a lot of people are using to plug their phone into the aux in. It might be that the Solisto isn't required, since the modified Onstar circuit board does some audio switching. As soon as it's cool enough outside (ie, during the 2 week window I get in mid-winter) I'm planning to plug in the lead and see what happens. Afaik, nobody else has tried this yet in a Phaeton (please chime in if you have!). 

The wiring requirement notwithstanding, this is still an awesome upgrade to the pre-bluetooth cars. So far it's worked utterly flawlessly for me, and the install is pretty easy (although a bit fiddly).


----------



## Fahrspass (Nov 21, 2010)

Keith installed my module yesterday, and it works fantastically well. Kudos to Keith for taking so much time out of his day job to fill perhaps _the_ greatest gap in Phaeton accessories. He's making a lasting contribution to the Phaeton community, even though he doesn't even own one himself.

Adding Bluetooth not only keeps us up-to-date on tech, but more importantly safe and legal when on the go. Thanks again, Keith.


----------



## LifelessForm (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, I'm new to the forum and new to the Phaeton world. I just purchased my first Phaeton about 1 month ago. Got a 2004 with the V8. I am interested in upgrading the OnStar system so I can stream my phones music through the car. How do I go about getting all of this equipment talked about in this thread? Also, what is this gonna set me back?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Send a PM to Keith Bloom. To stream music, assuming mono isn't good enough, you'll need to run a lead from the trunk to the input used by the cd player.


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*Another successful Telephone Kit installation*

Thanks to Keith for not only posting this information but actually installing the kit for me! I had initially asked for clarifcation in pulling the old OnStar system out, as I didn't want to rip the wires out after moving the onstar plug out of its position. So after bringing my 2005 Phaeton by his house, he removed the overhead OnStar assembly, reconfigured it for the CoStar, and then also took the time to switching the OnStar box out in the trunk with the CoStar! Then after connecting the system, we tested it with my iPhone 4s. Everything works as advertised, and I am quite satisfied. I think i will need to adjust the microphone gain a bit, though, as my wife says it sounds like i'm "underwater" ? But the receiving sound on my side is great. I just wish I could see and click the numbers from my phone contacts to dial from the the steering wheel rolling button. 
Thanks Keith!


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Another Installation*

Completed the install yesterday and done basic testing so far so good. I ran into a glitch when I was reinstalling the interior On-star control panel by the dome lights, the wiring connection wasn't complete so I dropped the dome light assembly (easy with trim tools) to make the connection. I have more testing to do. 
Jeff


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

jeffvh said:


> so I dropped the dome light assembly (easy with trim tools) to make the connection.


 
I ran into the same situation back when I installed. This is why I suggest dropping the dome light assembly from the outset rather than messing with the little microphone connector. 

My systems works flawlessly.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Parts needed for bluestar for V8 2004 Phaeton with OnStar?*

I have been reading through several posts here on this and I am a bit confused on what to order and have a few questions:
1. Do I just need to order the Costar unit found here  and if so, which year and model of GM vehicle should I buy?
2. If I follow the instructions for moving the wires in the plugs that will go into the Costar, do I still need to send off my OnStar headliner circuit board to Keith (or someone) for modification? If so, where and how much?
3. Does this setup allow the 6 disk changer to still operate as before and the system will just mute the stereo signals when I use the bluetooth connection for phone or bluetooth music such as Pandora through my iPhone.

Thanks in advance. I ordered the DICE iPod intergration kit and it is to arrive Monday and I would like to send it back unopened if the bluestar meets my needs. I really do not need to be able to control the iPhone music via the steering wheel so a bluetooth sounds nice and clean.

TIA,
Geiger


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

1. NO! Contact Keith directly, he'll sell you the modified unit.
2. Yes, you need to send the circuit board to Keith, he'll send back the modified board and the CoStar, then you do the pin-switching in the trunk.
3. Yes, it works seamlessly with the rest of the sound system, when a call comes in it switches over to CoStar then back when the call ends.

NB: You can play music back through the Bluetooth connection, BUT it will be mono only, unless you run a lead from the A2DP output on the CoStar in the trunk to the CD connection in the glove compartment (requires removal of the CD player). I use mine for streaming internet radio and the wireless connection is fine for that, but if you want high fidelity music you'll need to run the lead, and you might possibly need some other interface like Solisto, I'm not aware of anyone having tried it yet. I know the output works because you can plug headphones directly into the CoStar.


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

If one has an 06 car, can this solution work?


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*Euro options?*

Keith,

did we get anywhere with the possibility of adapting the Euro spec vehicles with integrated nokia handset?

Stu


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Running wire from truck to glove box - help needed*

I will be installing the bluestar solution from Keith in the very near future and will be running a thin headphone wire from the trunk area to an adapter in the glove box. I am looking for ideas on how to route the cable. I have recently received the VW maintenance CD to tell me how to remove things like the seats and such.

TIA,
Geiger


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*And we're on page 5*


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

GeigerVW said:


> I will be installing the bluestar solution from Keith in the very near future and will be running a thin headphone wire from the trunk area to an adapter in the glove box. I am looking for ideas on how to route the cable. I have recently received the VW maintenance CD to tell me how to remove things like the seats and such.
> 
> TIA,
> Geiger


 Must you really remove the seats? Couldn't you somehow route the wire along the edge under the rocker panels and carpet? 

Regards, 
Ron M.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

remrem said:


> Must you really remove the seats? Couldn't you somehow route the wire along the edge under the rocker panels and carpet?
> 
> Regards,
> Ron M.


 I am planning to route it along the rocker panels, but if someone had already done something similar, I was hoping for insight.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Itzmann said:


> Just a quick note to report that the BlueStar kit for Phaeton with sw version 12-0311 works... W O N D E R F U L L Y and that this is a recommended mod for all 2004-2005 Phaetons with OnStar.
> 
> Combined with iPhone (and Siri) this is a very powerful combo. No, it will not (without additional wiring) play music, but it is a superb handsfree calling solution while retaining 100% OEM looks.


 
Another quick note to report that the BluesStar kit for Phaeton with sw version 12-0311 made the transition to iPhone OS 6.0 with no issues. 

Furthermore, I've experienced several Bluetooth handsfree devices and BlueStar is one of the fastest to pick up calls (i.e., from the moment the iPhone detects a call to the moment the Phaeton speaker starts ringing) and to identify that a call has ended (if due to AT&T network failure) and go back to regular audio. The BlueStar certainly is much, much faster than the Parrot Mki9200 in our Touareg, for instance.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*IOS 6 Turn by Turn directions*

I'm still very much enjoying the BlueStar in our Phaeton. Making/receiving phone calls and of course talking to Siri hands free on my iPhone 4S work great.

But Apple screwed up with the way they support Bluetooth with the new IOS 6 Maps app. The good news is that if you want to hear the new turn-by-turn directions supported by Maps, you can tell Maps to send the audio via Bluetooth to the BlueStar, rather than out of the iPhone's little speaker.

But the bad news is that Apple chose the A2DP Bluetooth profile for turn-by-turn audio. This means that unless you've run a stereo cable from the BlueStar unit in the Phaeton's trunk to connect to the glovebox CD changer input (as I suspect very few Phaeton owners have done yet), you won't hear any turn-by-turn directions.

And even if you do eventually run the cable, it means that you can't listen to the Phaeton's radio while also listening for occasional turn-by-turn directions. Note that this problem applies to ALL cars with Bluetooth, not just a Phaeton with BlueStar. The fix is for Apple to have turn-by-turn direction audio use the same non-A2DP Bluetooth profile used by Siri and phone calls, so that directions will temporarily interrupt music/talk on the radio. (And you won't need to run the cable in your Phaeton.)

Just one more annoyance of Apple's immature new Maps app on IOS 6...

- Dave


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Those of us with Android phones are enjoying the Bluestar as well, with no gripes I can think of.

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Happy New Year bump!*

BlueSTAR II r.5 is now shipping, with better noise cancelling components, and a of course the fully operational A2DP stereo out capability.

For A2DP connectivity, the auto-sensing source switch is sadly no longer available from LogJam, however another Vortexer (a GTI owner) with a BlueSTAR has located the same product sold by another retailer. If it piques your interest, here's a link.

On a humorous note: I have become quite fond of receiving text messages from my 6-year-old daughter on my wife's iPad or iPhone and having Siri read them aloud. I get a chuckle when Siri's voice says "when are you coming back with lunch, _Daddy_?" 

Here's to everyone is riding and dialing and getting things done with safety and comfort in your Phaetons using BlueSTAR this year!

Cheers!

Keith


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Keith, is this new hardware or software? I'm currently having trouble getting people at the other end to hear me.


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

*reset*

Hi
My bluestar system has gone nonresponsive. There is just a blinking green light. Is there a way to reset?

-Paul


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried re-pairing? Blinking green means it's trying to connect to the phone.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Keith

How much would it cost to upgrade to the BlueSTAR II r.5

What is involved if you have the older version.

Steve


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

steveskinr said:


> Keith
> 
> How much would it cost to upgrade to the BlueSTAR II r.5
> 
> ...


Haven't explored this. Let me ask Chris if new flash will work on earlier BlueSTARs for VW. Else it would be a hardware swap. 

FWIW, the new version of the Costar Programming Utility is easier to work with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

invisiblewave said:


> Keith, is this new hardware or software? I'm currently having trouble getting people at the other end to hear me.


Sorry so long to respond to this. Have you checked your setup with CPU?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

keithwbloom said:


> Sorry so long to respond to this. Have you checked your setup with CPU?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the new version works. What's the best setting for the mic gain?


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Dension GBL3AU2*

Anyone try this kit yet. I was told by Enfig car stereo that this is the kit that will allow you to tap the cd player and bluetooth the phone with A2DP functions. Only $155.00 plus $30 for the AUD2-TO-VWT cable. 

Best Buy will install it for $50. 

I'll let you know how it goes.
Ernie O.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

ernieo said:


> Anyone try this kit yet. I was told by Enfig car stereo that this is the kit that will allow you to tap the cd player and bluetooth the phone with A2DP functions. Only $155.00 plus $30 for the AUD2-TO-VWT cable.


ErnieO,

Was a link supposed to be attached to the "this kit"?

Did I simply miss it?

-Brian


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Link*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GBL3AU2.html

Here's the the link to the Bluetooth conversion. I am sending them my ashtray to see if their ashtray's are compatible with mine so that the installation is perfect.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

just catching up w/ this thread. I've been happy with my dice ipod connector (from enfig) and my $40 diy bluetooth solution (thanks to dlouie) installed in 2008 - but the connection has become a bit tempermental.

is the new enfig module the most cost effective bt phone option?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

ernieo said:


> Anyone try this kit yet. I was told by Enfig car stereo that this is the kit that will allow you to tap the cd player and bluetooth the phone with A2DP functions. Only $155.00 plus $30 for the AUD2-TO-VWT cable.
> 
> Best Buy will install it for $50.
> 
> ...


This thread is for BlueStar II conversion for the Phaeton OE Onstar telematics system. If you want to discuss other Bluetooth options, please start a comparison thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

steveskinr said:


> Keith
> 
> How much would it cost to upgrade to the BlueSTAR II r.5
> 
> ...


Chris is sending me technical specs on a component swap I can perform to upgrade your BlueSTAR units to have additional attenuation included in r5. I will update after I have some time to review and digest info. My plan would be to perform this upgrade on UberAnalyst's unit and if successful, I will roll out offering to all of the initial BlueSTAR for VW adopters. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

"This thread is for BlueStar II conversion for the Phaeton OE Onstar telematics system. If you want to discuss other Bluetooth options, please start a comparison thread." 

Keith.. just for clarification...the sole purpose of this thread to help you sell your product to phaeton owners... and I cannot ask questions regarding other options. 

Is that the message that you sending?


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

phaetonenvy, 

There are inumerable threads on the forum on adding a bluetooth to the Phaeton. 

Here are a few: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aeton-Bluetooth-Blackberry-Phone-Installation 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5689820-2006-Phaeton-Bluetooth 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5827979-Bluetooth-iPod-integration-for-Phaetons 

If you look at the table of contents, there are many threads listed there as well. 

In the *first post* on this thread, Keith notes: 


> I am starting this thread to de-clutter the "Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module" discussion thread that was compiled during the development and testing phase of a VW Bluestar solution for Phaetons.


 I can understand how he feels when this thread was hijacked. I believe that this accounts for his post. 

I also want to go on record that Keith's clever modification, which has added immeasurably to my own enjoyment of the Phaeton, uses a product made by* CoStar Technology*. Keith's modifications that allow this product to work with our Phaetons was supplied by him at a nominal cost. He is not "selling" his product here. 

There were many places on the forum where you could discuss the enfig option; there are threads touting the benefit of other enfig mods. You chose to post on this thread instead, which is your right, but in the process hijacked the thread. When called on this, you attack the motivations of the person calling you out. 

In my opinion, your comments are way out of line. 

Victor


----------



## jkingdoc (Apr 3, 2010)

*Amen Victor!*



Victor R said:


> phaetonenvy,
> 
> There are inumerable threads on the forum on adding a bluetooth to the Phaeton.
> 
> ...


Keith, keep up the great work!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Folks, let us keep up our usual high levels of courtesy and cheerfulness. There was *one* post by a very new forum member, who had only been with us for four days, on the subject of Bluetooth hardware, which is what this thread covers.

If the diversion had been over meeting up for a coffee to discuss Bluetooth no-one would have blinked an eye. This is a friendly discussion forum with high standards of personal interaction, where no-one 'owns' a thread (with the possible exception of sponsors who help pay for the show).

It is quite fair to request to start a different thread for the different Bluetooth hardware from that named in the title, but the first post _was _5 pages back.

Chris


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

phaetonenvy said:


> Keith.. just for clarification...the sole purpose of this thread to help you sell your product to phaeton owners... and I cannot ask questions regarding other options.
> 
> Is that the message that you sending?


Not at all. But the focus of this thread has always been to bring clarity to the process of the BlueSTAR installation, since it is not something you can purchase from, and have installed by, a Best Buy. 

Since I do not personally have a Phaeton, many who have purchased and installed one of my GM BlueSTAR adaptations for their Phaetons have posted their discoveries and helpful tips from an owner/installer perspective.

In turn, I have provided installations for several local Phaeton-philes, and whenever possible, have further documented the more difficult aspects of the installation here. And I have continued to use this thread over the last two years to answer questions from owner/installers about installation process or accessory options. 

So my request was merely an effort to promote focus and maintain clarity as well as in the interest of helping your question reach a broader audience in an alternate, more appropriately titled discussion thread. 

I received a second question about the system you mentioned via PM on another forum (Audizine, S4 and RS6 owners love Their BlueSTARs.) If you do get a conversation going about Enfig components, I would be curious to learn more about how they could possibly work in parallel with the BlueSTAR module's capabilities.

Good luck with your research. In the end, if you decide you want a BlueSTAR for your Phaeton, come back around and look me up. 

Regards,

Keith

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Not working*

Got my unit today. Great turn around time from Keith, (Friday to Friday). It took about 40 min to install. Not a bad install, just some delicate wires with very small printing. 

-When I make a call, the other end can not hear me. 
- Can't get the iPhone to stream through the car. It show the car as an option, but when selected, no sound comes out of the car, but does continue through the phones speakers 
- Can't hear anything through the car, it's as though the unit is being blocked out from the phone. Only when I turn off the Bluetooth on the phone does the unit return sound from the stereo. 

Any one got any ideas?

Ernie O


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

ernieo said:


> - Can't get the iPhone to stream through the car. It show the car as an option, but when selected, no sound comes out of the car, but does continue through the phones speakers


 
It has been pointed out before, quite a few times in these threads, that the original Bluestar Telephone Kit is for hands-free phoning only and that no audio streaming is possible.

Ours still works perfectly every time, iPhone 5, well over a year after it was installed. :thumbup:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's a newer unit, it should do streaming. I've had mine installed for quite a while and it does A2DP just fine, although the sound output is mono due to car limitations. 

Have you tried anything other than an iPhone? My installation didn't work initially, but after looking closely at the wires I think I had two of them mixed up.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

Will check the wires again. As for the unit, I assume its a new unit, as I just received it yesterday. By new, I mean with the latest upgraded software.

Still don't understand what needs to be selected in order for it to stream audio?

Also, why the car stereo is muted, even if the phone is not in use or the phones music is not selected.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

ernieo said:


> Got my unit today. Great turn around time from Keith, (Friday to Friday). It took about 40 min to install. Not a bad install, just some delicate wires with very small printing.
> 
> -When I make a call, the other end can not hear me.


Ernie,

I have the same problem. Everything works except the microphone part. 

I can hear perfectly, no one can hear me. I push the voice command on my phone and the acknowledgement beep comes through the radio, but the mike is not operational for me to issue commands. We have been in the trunk so many times to get this to work and rechecked and reseated the wires over 20 times at this point. I loved the idea but now feel it was a waste of money and time. The last thing I can think of is to make the 800 mile round trip to Virginia and give Keith a chance to figure it out. That will be a very pricey additional cost on top of what I have already spent.

Geiger


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*playing A2DP from an iPhone*



invisiblewave said:


> If it's a newer unit, it should do streaming. I've had mine installed for quite a while and it does A2DP just fine, although the sound output is mono due to car limitations.


So you are able to stream mono audio from your iphone through the head unit, out the car speakers without having to run an aux wire from the back of your car to the front, disconnecting the cd player, finding the 3 wires that create sound and ground, splitting them and attaching the aux cable to them?

And what do you select on your head unit in order to do this, the CD player, any disc?

Ernie O.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Any chance you guys damaged/disconnected the microphone when taking out and or reinstalling the head unit? If everything else works, that would seem the most likely explanation to me.

Victor


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

hello all;

i have a question about the bluestar ...i recently purchased the kit from...keith and installation went good but i have no sound from the kit in the car..it syncs fine with my phone and the buttons on the onstar work like they should but my car does not recognize the system..the infotainment system doesnot even display phone in the dash..nore can i control the volume from the steering wheel...i check all the settings on the blue star unit..via my pc and volume is maxed....the bluestar can make and receive calls to my car but i have no sound in the car and my radio does not change when their is an incomig call...any ideas or suggetions........i am going to run a diagnostic with my vag-com to see if any faults..with the telematics..but any suggestions would be greatful


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

ernieo said:


> So you are able to stream mono audio from your iphone through the head unit, out the car speakers without having to run an aux wire from the back of your car to the front, disconnecting the cd player, finding the 3 wires that create sound and ground, splitting them and attaching the aux cable to them?
> 
> And what do you select on your head unit in order to do this, the CD player, any disc?
> 
> Ernie O.


Yes. No selection required on the car side, A2DP works through the phone connection, hence it's mono.
Have you tried a different phone? Android has extra bluetooth settings for each device which allows selection of the bluetooth profile/s to connect. I normally have Media unselected, I only check the box when I want to use it, otherwise the car automatically connects to the phone instead of playing the radio.

Have you contacted Keith? He's extremely helpful and responsive. It's possible that you need to flash your Bluestar unit to enable A2DP, that's what I did but I thought they were all shipping with that firmware now.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

GeigerVW said:


> Ernie,
> 
> I have the same problem. Everything works except the microphone part.
> 
> ...


Geiger, we haven't been able to connect on several dates for trouble shooting. Therefore I will offer you the same remedy I have extended Ernie. I am sending him my own BlueSTAR II r.5, which is known to be in perfect working order. I will test and send a unit in exchange for yours so the fault if still present can be isolated to the harness or peripherals and not the BlueSTAR. Certainly if the swap solves the problem, then win-win. You gain immediate utility and I get a problem unit to troubleshoot and prevent future miscues. 

I don't make the BlueSTARs, I adapt them to work in the 5v VAG chassis, among other considerations. In most cases, troubles in installations are traced to harness configuration errors. But there have been cases of faults in BlueSTAR hardware, and Chris from CoStar has readily replaced said units, no questions asked. 

We can get yours sorted. No need to drive any undue distance either. 

Cheers,

Keith

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

keithwbloom said:


> We can get yours sorted. No need to drive any undue distance either.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Keith


Keith,

I would love to try that approach. How about I send you mine first and you test before we do anything else? Now that the Cherry Blossoms are about done, my interest in driving to DC dropped even more


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

keithwbloom said:


> Geiger, we haven't been able to connect on several dates for trouble shooting. Therefore I will offer you the same remedy I have extended Ernie.
> 
> Keith


I reread my earlier comment and realized that I was not fair to Keith. He has been very helpful and responsive to requests so please do not hesitate to do business with him. His solution is definitely more of a public service to help Phaeton owners keep their cars up-to-date with the latest technology and not a profitable enterprise for him. I would recommend that if anyone is considering this upgrade and has not done so, do it soon. Since Onstar has not been available in this fashion for a while, we might not have this option around for too long.

G


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

GeigerVW said:


> Keith,
> 
> I would love to try that approach. How about I send you mine first and you test before we do anything else? Now that the Cherry Blossoms are about done, my interest in driving to DC dropped even more


That sounds like a plan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Wah lah*

Keith, it works like a champ. At least the mic part. I will adjust the mic gain and other things as soon as I find the cheat sheet.

Thanks for the great work.

Ernie O.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

keithwbloom said:


> That sounds like a plan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hello Kieth:

just wanted to know have u had any success with resolving the bugs on the new blue star II units??


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

fofessor said:


> Hello Kieth:
> 
> just wanted to know have u had any success with resolving the bugs on the new blue star II units??


Yes I have. I am shipping them once again to interested Audi/VW owners with the defunct analog OnStar Telematics. The cost is $319 including postage. PM me or, for faster response, please email me at keithwbloom at gmail dot com.

On a lighthearted note, I have discovered that I can test these readily in my car before sending them out without the aid of another party to accept my call. I just ask Siri a few questions she will respond to with spoken answers. My kids have begun to add to the question list, their favorites are "Siri, will you marry me?" and "Siri, why are fire trucks red?". I like to ask her what the local time is in cities around the globe, not just the usual suspects either. Small towns in Germany, tiny south Pacific Islands, etc. And she'll give your the weather expected that day in the same locales. My car is soooo much smarter with BlueSTAR and Siri.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

*bluestar ...stop working*

anyone who purchased a bluestar II unit recently having any problems with unit just stop working for no apparent reason???................because i recently received mine back from Kieth to resolve bug issues...but here it is a month later and the unit has just stopped working again..and i have checked all fuses to make sure it is not the vehicle.....i have concluded that it was just money wasted and want to know if any other suggestions on what some of the other NAR phaeton owner are using:banghead:


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

anyone who purchased a bluestar II unit recently having any problems with unit just stop working for no apparent reason???................because i recently received mine back from Kieth to resolve bug issues...but here it is a month later and the unit has just stopped working again..and i have checked all fuses to make sure it is not the vehicle...


keithwbloom said:


> Yes I have. I am shipping them once again to interested Audi/VW owners with the defunct analog OnStar Telematics. The cost is $319 including postage. PM me or, for faster response, please email me at keithwbloom at gmail dot com.
> 
> On a lighthearted note, I have discovered that I can test these readily in my car before sending them out without the aid of another party to accept my call. I just ask Siri a few questions she will respond to with spoken answers. My kids have begun to add to the question list, their favorites are "Siri, will you marry me?" and "Siri, why are fire trucks red?". I like to ask her what the local time is in cities around the globe, not just the usual suspects either. Small towns in Germany, tiny south Pacific Islands, etc. And she'll give your the weather expected that day in the same locales. My car is soooo much smarter with BlueSTAR and Siri.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to read that your unit is not working. I have had mine for over 4 months now and the only issue I have is that sometimes the green indicator doesn't light up. Other than that, I can't complain.

Ernie O.


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

i am curious to know which unit u have...is it the bluestar I or the Bluestar II which was the one kieth had to recall and work out some bugs with those units


keithwbloom said:


> Yes I have. I am shipping them once again to interested Audi/VW owners with the defunct analog OnStar Telematics. The cost is $319 including postage. PM me or, for faster response, please email me at keithwbloom at gmail dot com.
> 
> On a lighthearted note, I have discovered that I can test these readily in my car before sending them out without the aid of another party to accept my call. I just ask Siri a few questions she will respond to with spoken answers. My kids have begun to add to the question list, their favorites are "Siri, will you marry me?" and "Siri, why are fire trucks red?". I like to ask her what the local time is in cities around the globe, not just the usual suspects either. Small towns in Germany, tiny south Pacific Islands, etc. And she'll give your the weather expected that day in the same locales. My car is soooo much smarter with BlueSTAR and Siri.





ernieo said:


> Sorry to read that your unit is not working. I have had mine for over 4 months now and the only issue I have is that sometimes the green indicator doesn't light up. Other than that, I can't complain.
> 
> Ernie O.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

fofessor said:


> anyone who purchased a bluestar II unit recently having any problems with unit just stop working for no apparent reason???................because i recently received mine back from Kieth to resolve bug issues...but here it is a month later and the unit has just stopped working again..and i have checked all fuses to make sure it is not the vehicle.....i have concluded that it was just money wasted and want to know if any other suggestions on what some of the other NAR phaeton owner are using:banghead:


Okay, I know we've done this once before, but I will gladly exchange the BlueSTAR II that has been working in my personal VW for three months for yours. Just email or call me if you need my address again to send it back.

Keith

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

For sure we have ..sir Keith...i still have your information on file and i will send u my unusual unit and am great ful for the prompt response
Thanks


keithwbloom said:


> Okay, I know we've done this once before, but I will gladly exchange the BlueSTAR II that has been working in my personal VW for three months for yours. Just email or call me if you need my address again to send it back.
> 
> Keith
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

fofessor said:


> For sure we have ..sir Keith...i still have your information on file and i will send u my unusual unit and am great ful for the prompt response
> Thanks


Received your unit today, will send you my working unit tomorrow via USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Ready for upgrade*

Good morning Keith,

i'm back in Phaeton fixing mode. Would like to send my early bluestar (received mod from you at the end of 2011) to you for a complete upgrade. BTW- it has worked will for me. What are the latest details and price.

Dennis


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

madreg98 said:


> Good morning Keith,
> 
> i'm back in Phaeton fixing mode. Would like to send my early bluestar (received mod from you at the end of 2011) to you for a complete upgrade. BTW- it has worked will for me. What are the latest details and price.
> 
> Dennis


You want the upgrade with 20dB mic attenuation so new software firmware will work, correct? Parts and tinkering are $25, including return shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofessor (Jun 30, 2012)

keithwbloom said:


> Received your unit today, will send you my working unit tomorrow via USPS Priority Mail.


ok....Keith i will watch for it to arrive


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> ...the upgrade with 20dB mic attenuation so new software firmware will work...


Keith,

What benefit would there be in this upgrade? Is it worth the effort of doing if the unit is working fine to receive and make calls?

Victor


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*CoStar not talkig to car*

Yesterday we finally installed the CoStar unit, and it is powered on, connects to the Bluetooth, but it does not see the car. We double checked all the connections, and they are tight. Any one else experience this problem?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine did that the first time. I had a couple of the wires the wrong way round.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*does the use of the valet key make any diference?*

Thank for the tip, Invisablewave. We checked the wires again, and everything is in order. The wires match the diagrams in Keith's PDF.

We were using the valet key for the car. Can anyone confirm use of the valet key makes no difference in accessing the phone?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

If I were a Valet Key Specification writer I would not let the parking attendant make 2-hour intercontinental calls on the car owner's phone account.

Chris


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be returning from a week's vacation with my family this evening and will be able to resume conversions and deliveries on Monday. 

Cheers,

Keith


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twgin (Apr 25, 2012)

Kieth, fairly new owner here but I will probably be a customer of yours before too long. Sounds like a neat device.

I did have a thought reading the thread; apparently for stereo output from the iPhone or whatever a wire or wires have to be threaded from the trunk area to the glovebox area, a big PITA if there ever was one.

I recently replaced the battery controller behind the left side battery. In doing so I dislodged a stray wire from the fuse box and lost radio antenna function. It turns out that the radio antenna amp, located in the trunk, is normally fused in the fuse panel under the driver's side of the dash. Sometime in the past someone did a field expedient repair on my Phaeton and wired the radio antenna amp power to the fuse box by the left hand battery. The original wire(s) from the radio antenna amp (in the trunk) to the fuse box (underneath the dash) _are still in there somewhere_.

So the idea is to choose this amp or a similar device (heaven knows there are enough devices on the Phaeton) that is driven from a fuse panel located in the front of the car, reroute it to a trunk located fuse panel, and use the freed up wire(s) to get stereo to the front of the car. This sounds easier than tearing out seats and so forth to run a wire or two through the car.

Don't know if wire gauge is critical, or too much crosstalk, or whatever. Just an idea for consideration.

Terry


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

twgin said:


> Kieth, fairly new owner here but I will probably be a customer of yours before too long. Sounds like a neat device.
> 
> I did have a thought reading the thread; apparently for stereo output from the iPhone or whatever a wire or wires have to be threaded from the trunk area to the glovebox area, a big PITA if there ever was one.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Phaeton to tinker with, so I could not tell you how easy or difficult it would be to get a headphone extension cable from the BlueStar to the back of the glove box neighborhood to employ a source switch. The cable itself would be very small, and depending on the quality, it may be shielded by its own common ground. That would reduce the amount of potential noise coming from other sources in the car. Such a thin gauge cable could be possibly be routed to run under outer passenger side edge of carpet easiest, but again, I am just speculating.

An unshielded and/or untwisted pair would likely loose signal quality over the 8-10ft run from boot to dash. Not something I would advise if you are going to go to the effort of installing a source switch.

It is well worth doing. The sound quality is excellent, and it is a set it and forget it kind of installation. 

Consider that when you are doing yours. :wave:


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Still converting BlueSTARs for Phaeton owners!*

Since I occasionally get an inquiry as to whether I am still doing this conversion/mod for Phaeton owners, I am just posting here in the relevant thread that BlueSTAR for VW/Audi is going strong. My preferred contact information is:

Keith Bloom
keithwbloom at gmail dot com
dos oh dos quatro niner quatro niner three thirty three

I have to date now provided handsfree solutions to over fifty Phaeton, Touareg, GTI, S4, A8, RS6 and Acura owners with defunct analog OnStar modules and peripherals. Thanks to everyone for their continuing interest.

:wave:


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

keithwbloom said:


> Since I occasionally get an inquiry as to whether I am still doing this conversion/mod for Phaeton owners, I am just posting here in the relevant thread that BlueSTAR for VW/Audi is going strong. My preferred contact information is:
> 
> Keith Bloom
> keithwbloom at gmail dot com
> ...



Sent email to Kieth...

opcorn:


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Cable Routing*

Just wondering if anyone has routed an aux cable from the Bluestar to the CD changer. I've already swapped my CD changer for a Dice unit, which I believe has aux in already. Just looking for tips on getting the cable there discretely


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't done it, but I've given it some thought and came to the conclusion there's no good way of hiding the cable. I'd be looking to run it through the ski bag then down behind the seat cushion, around the end of the seat, then along the floor to the front. If the cable's narrow enough, you can probably push it up under the plastic sill trim, I've done that with other cars in the past and it looks as it'll work on the Phaeton. That trim also comes off fairly easily, I removed the front piece when I was hunting a rattle from the seat belt.

Keep us posted on the results!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

I was recently asked by a fellow forum member how come my OnStar has been replaced by Bluetooth (for phone calls only, not for audio streaming) while 100% retaining the car's OEM OnStar buttons, OnStar light, OnStar physical interface, and OEM look.

My feedback:

*May 29, 2012*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...structions&p=77592669&viewfull=1#post77592669

*September 25, 2012*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...structions&p=79101038&viewfull=1#post79101038

Overall, this was possible through the initiative and dedication of *Keith Bloom*, without whom Phaeton owners would have faced a non-OEM installation and/or a non-OEM look to their cars. I am still grateful to Keith.

Keith's original post explaining his solution was:
*October 27, 2011*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-TOC-done&p=74214613&viewfull=1#post74214613

It seems that Keith and some enterprising Phaeton owners figured out a way to enable music streaming with an upgraded module and additional cable runs, but my Phaeton that I am selling can only make and receive telephone calls via this solution.

I don't know if Keith still has access to this solution for new Phaeton owners; I for one think this is a must if you have one of these cars.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Need help finding replacement overhead courtesy dome light cover - BlueStar problems*

This morning I decided to try again to get my BlueStar unit to work correctly. Everything works except the microphone. I thought I would confirm that I did not break the tiny wires in the mike itself and in the process of removing the driver's side cover, I broke the white plastic tab that holds the panel in place shown at the top of the cover in this photo..










I have search the net and cannot find a part number for this and cannot find one on the part itself. I have the old one curing with Gorilla glue but have serious doubts it will will. Can any of you find the part number so I can order it tomorrow?

BTW - the problems I am having getting BlueStar working are very likely self-inflicted. I have full confidence in Keith's solution and hope that I can get this working very soon.

TIA to all that help.

G


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

GeigerVW said:


> This morning I decided to try again to get my BlueStar unit to work correctly. Everything works except the microphone. I thought I would confirm that I did not break the tiny wires in the mike itself and in the process of removing the driver's side cover, I broke the white plastic tab that holds the panel in place shown at the top of the cover in this photo..
> 
> I have search the net and cannot find a part number for this and cannot find one on the part itself. I have the old one curing with Gorilla glue but have serious doubts it will will. Can any of you find the part number so I can order it tomorrow?
> 
> G


I found the part number. Assuming that the left side in the US is the driver's side, the part number is 3D0947125P

G


----------



## Ncpitman (Apr 19, 2014)

Keith, are you still doing these upgrades? I've sent a PM well over a month ago with no response. I sent you an email after seeing in the thread this was the preferred method. Maybe it's in your spam folder.

If you have decided to move on and not provide this service, could you place share the modifications you have done to the On-Star board in order to up the voltage output. I think it was 6 resistor swaps. I will just take the board into my work and have a technican do it. I would prefer not to have to do the reengineering calculations myself. 

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

No, I am still doing them. And I thought I had replied to all inquiries to date. Please try me at my email keithwbloom at gmail dot com.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Keith's new units make the sound quality ideal on the other end.

Still trying to figure out how to listen to something stored in a Samsung droid phone.

I have check marks in the relevant spots.

I don't think the white button disconnects calls though. 
Don't know if that is a change, but it seems to be so. 

Is there is a new cheat sheet?


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

So I was pondering the whole bluetooth streaming audio (aka how do you get the wire from the trunk to the CD changer location) question... and forgive me if there is an obvious reason this can't work, but why couldn't there be a separate Bluetooth connection between the BlueStar (would require another radio) and a BT enabled BT to Audio adapter in the glovebox that connects to the audio harness in place of the CD player outputs? Or perhaps on a switched basis along side the CD player outpuits?

The phone integration and call interuption etc. would still come from the BlueStar/OnStar to give the integration and the audio would just render to the BT receiver in the glovebox (from the BlueStar) and wire in to the factory harness?

A second question... Why not just replace the factory CD player with a unit that speak BT diectly to your phone (other than losing the button integration BlueStar has)?

Isn't that the easiest way to get audio out of the phone and in to the sound system?

Maybe even retrofit the boards to the factory CD chassis so you can take advantage of the wiring and power and mounting?

-Jeff


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Thought I'd report back on the recent upgrade that Keith made to my early Bluestar. I sent it back after it stopped working, which turned out to be a problem Keith couldn't fix. He forwarded it to CoStar who fixed it (free of charge) and sent it back. Keith then modified it to include the noise cancellation that the later units have. The difference in sound quality is quite dramatic, the reports from the other end of the call is that they can't tell I'm on hands-free, nevermind in a car. I highly recommend that anybody on one of the older units send it back to Keith for the fix (he charges a nominal fee).


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 12, 2014)

*For all you late adopters or new owners*

In post #2 picture 6

"The connector plug to the OnStar unit is secured in a nook in the white tray that backs the light modules. To disconnect the OnStar module harness, you have to slide the connector from right to left (passenger to driver). I used large flat blade screwdriver to firmly nudge it out of its cradle/lock."

After damaging the insulation with my leatherman, I tried this: before rocking back and forth. *Push plug straight up*, this will release it from cradle/lock, easy peazy . Push to passenger side larger hole and pull down to access plug. See picture 8.


----------



## Aceswild (Mar 21, 2016)

i read in some of these threads that you can access siri with this Bluetooth conversion. Why can't you just tell her to play pandora, etc. am I missing something ?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a mono connection through the front speakers only. Works fine for the phone, not so good for audio.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Still doing these*

I get inquiries from time to time asking if I am still doing these conversions, I am. Please email me directly at keithwbloom at gmail dot com if you are interested in a unit for your Phaeton/Audi. :wave:


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Keith. My stop auto syncing (pairing). I have to do it manually.. any idea?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

